# Neuling braucht Hilfe !



## Boesemanifan (3. Januar 2010)

Hallound freues Neues!
Ich bin neu hier und auch in der Angelei. Ich bin jetzt dabei mir Angelgerät zuzulegen, über das ich schon viel im Internet gelesen habe und ein wenig verzweifelt bin.#q (Bei der riesigen Auswahl)
Ich will in Zukuft mit Wobblern und Gummifischen auf Hecht bzw. Zander gehen.
Ich hab schon mal herumgestöbert und haben zwei Ruten gefunden, die mir zusagen.(Auch vom Preis) Ich besitze schon die Sportex Black Stream L:240cm WG:20g (16-28g).

Die zwei Ruten:
Jackson STL1 L:270cm WG: 30-75g
oder
Balzer Magna Silver Hecht L:285g WG:30-85g
(Beide um die 80 Euro)

Die Ruten sind beide ab 30g, weil ich ja schon die Black Stream besitze, die ich auch zum Drop-Shoten verwenden will.

Also, habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Ruten oder kennt ihr eine bessere (um die 80 Euro)?

Ach ja, könntet ihr mir eine gute Rolle empfehlen die ich zum Jiggen verwenden kann?
Und,welche Schnurstärke brauche ich,da ich mit Hecht rechnen muss?


Viele Grüße,
euer Fritz


----------



## Knigge007 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Bin auch Anfänger kann dir dabei nicht weiterhelfen(hihi hab schon alles) *aber hab da mal eine Frage an euch Spezies...*



Was bedeut das *TOPTOBOTTOM* was bei vielen Rapala Wobblern dabei steht?



Sorry bin voll die Englisch Pfeiffe


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

"Von oben bis unten" (sinnbildlich übersetzt). D. h. es gibt von einer Serie Wobbler mit unterschiedlicher Tauchtiefe wie z. B. die Dives-To oder man kann den Wobbler in jeder Tiefe einsetzen (wie z. b. den Claking-Rap)


----------



## Boesemanifan (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Könntet ihr bitte auf meine Fragen eingehen und nicht vom Thema abkommen ?! :c

Gruß 
Fritz


----------



## fishcatcher99 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Hi,
Also ich denke das man dir die Entscheidung schwer abnehmen kann! Ich selber habe sehr viele Balzer Ruten bevorzugt aus der Diabolo 3 und 5 und Matrix 5 Serie! Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit allen Ruten bis jetzt! Die sind sehr Robust und mir is noch nie eine kaputt gegeangen! Also ich muss sagen Balzer heisst für mich echt robust!#6

Von Jackson Ruten habe ich keine Ahnung!


----------



## Dida (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Hallo

Hatte die Jackson mal in der Hand. Ist keine schlechte Rute!

Rolle würde ich dir die Red Arc, Seido oder ne Exage empfehlen.
Schnur: Spiderwire 0,12er oder 0,14er; Power Pro 0,13


----------



## GuidoOo (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

#d#d#d...
Also: Du suchst eine Combo zum Fischen auf Zander & Hecht. Rute + Rolle.
Die Rute darf so um die 80 teuronen kosten.
Gefischt wird ja auf Zander und Hecht.
Wäre nett, wenn du uns noch ein paar Fragen beantworten könntest. Meine wären:
-Die Rolle darf wieviel kosten?
-Angelst du am Fluss (Rhein; Elbe) oder an langsam fließenden Flüssen oder Seen?
-Angelst du vom Boot oder von Land aus?
-Geflochtene Schnur oder Monofile Schnur?+

Naja, die eine Frage mit der Schnur kann ich mir eig selbst beantworten, wenn du mit Gufi fischen willst, ist eine gefl. Schnur eig ein Muss...!
Ich fische gern die Spiderwire Invisi Braid. Für dich würde ich dann die 0.14er nehmen, aber auch hier spalten sich die Geschmäcker...

Rute & Rolle geh ich drauf ein, wenn du die Fragen beantwortet hast!

PS: Spar nicht an den Kleinteilen 

Greetz Guido


----------



## Boesemanifan (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

hi
-Die Rolle auch um 70 oder 80
- Am See
-vom Land
-natürlich geflochtene

mfg 
Fritz


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Hm, schau dir mal alternativ die Spro Cover Shot an, in 2,7m mit 30-60 gr. WG, preis ist ca. 70 €, als Rolle die Red Arc, da kannste echt nix verkehrt machen, nachdem vielen positiven Feedback zu urteilen, ich selbst fische eine Rolle von Pezon& Michel, auch nicht zu verachten! Als Geflecht ist ne Power Pro auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, aber ich habe mir jetzt, extra aus Trotz, weil soviel Negatives über die Berkley Schnüre berichtet wird, mir die 0,12 Fireline Crystal geholt, mal sehen, ob sie echt soo schlecht ist, wie berichtet wird!


----------



## jerkfreak (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Als Geflecht ist ne Power Pro auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, aber ich habe mir jetzt, extra aus Trotz, weil soviel Negatives über die Berkley Schnüre berichtet wird, mir die 0,12 Fireline Crystal geholt, mal sehen, ob sie echt soo schlecht ist, wie berichtet wird!


 
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie du sie findest!? |rolleyes


----------



## Boesemanifan (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Zur Red Arc: Welche Groesse muesste ich da nehmen ?


----------



## spin89 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Zu ner hechtkombo aufjeden fall die 4000er Größe egal obs ne Shimano wird oder ne rec arc.
Ruten hatte ich beide noch nicht in der Hand kann ich also nix zu sagen ich selbst fische ne speedmaster xh die liegt mit 115euro aber ausserhalb deiner Preisvorstellung.
Als Schnur würd ich wie berreits schon erwähnt zu ner 13er power pro tendieren und halt mit mono unterspulen aber ich denke das ist dir klar, sags nur weil du anfänger bist.gruss spin89


----------



## Boesemanifan (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ich hab schon was von Unterfuettern gehoert, aber: 1.Warum mach ich das ? 2.Und welche mono soll ich untendrunter nehmen bzw.welche staerke? 3.Wie viel Meter von jeder Schnur also wie viel von geflochtener bzw. Mono ?                                                         MfG Fritz


----------



## GuidoOo (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Rolle, Ja..Red Arc...Musst du halt ordentlich mit umgehen 

Warum unterfüttern?
Du brauchst von der Geflochtenen Schnur effektiv rund 150m um auch bei ABriss noch gut weiterfischen zu können..
Durch den geringen durchmesser der Schnur passen auf eine 4000er Rolle aber locker 300-400? m auf die Rolle...
also viel Schnur, die du nie brauchen wirst...
Daher unterspult man die Rolle mit Mono, was für welche ist eig, wie ich finde, relativ egal...
Es geht nur darum an kosten zu sparen 

Wie machst du das?
Normalerweise sind bei einer Rolle immer 2 Spulenköpfe bei.
Also spulst du auf den einen erst die Geflochtene Schnur, verbindest diese dann mit der Monoschnur und bespult den Spulenkopf bis ca 2mm unter den rand.
ist das gemacht, befestigst du die Mono an deinem 2ten Spulenkopf und spulst die ganze Sache einmal um...
Das Ende vom Lied: Die Geflochtene liegt oben und du hast eine voll Spule 

#qIwie kann ich heute nicht erklären...tschuldige!#q


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Die Mono nimmst du ja nur, um nicht die ganze Rolle voll mit der teuren Geflochtnen zu machen. Theoretisch reicht es ja, wenn du oben drauf 100-150m Geflecht hast und den Rest drunter dann mit Mono vollklatscht. Stärke ist im Endeffekt wurscht. Ne "günstige" 30er oder sowas und fertig ist der Laden! 

edit: Guido war mal wieder schneller! Logisch, is ja a noch jünger!


----------



## Boesemanifan (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

@ Guido: Ich hab alles verstanden !                                              Ich hab gluecklicherweise noch ne 0,35mono im Keller.                      Also 150 Meter reichen und 2mm oben freilassen ?! Ok.                   @Guido: Du wolltest mi noch ne Rute sagen.                                      P.S.: reicht Ne geflochtene 0.13. mm 8 Kilo wirklich aus?                    MfG Fritz


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Kommt weng mit auf dein Gewässer an!? Hast du denn viel Hängergefahr oder Hindernisse im Wasser? Ist mit richtigen Brettern auch zu rechnen, oder ehr die Standardgröße an Fischen!?


----------



## pk0312 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Also ich habe jetzt lange mit ner Speedmaster XH gefischt und wenn du wirklich ne rute willst mit der du Zander und Hecht fangen willst bist du damit bestens beraten da würde ich die 30 euro echt noch investieren. 

Zur Rolle kann ich dem Preissegment auch die Red Arc empfehlen,ist ne gute robuste rolle 

und die Schnur is halt mehr oder weniger ne Glaubens bzw geschmackssache der eine mag fireline der andere Power pro etc. ich pesönlich fische gerne die Stroft Schnur in 6 Kg die ist sehr abriebfest franst nicht aus und hält was sie vespricht . nacchteil ist der preis der doch recht hoch ist bei 0,20 € pro Meter


----------



## Boesemanifan (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

@jerfreak:das isn Weiher von unserm Verein. Ich denke,dass da ein paar große drin sind, da mein Opa immer große gefangen hatte.Aber eher die normale Groesse. Ueber Hengergefahr kann ich nix sagen.                                                                                             Könnte mir einer nen Link zur Speedmaster XH schicken ich find die nich ?  MfG Fritz


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ok, dann würde ich mal sagen, sollte ne Rute im dem Bereich um die 2,70m und round about 60g Wg, evtl auch weng mehr, locker reichen. Obs von der Speedy wirklich die XH sein muss, oder ob es die H nicht auch tut, bin ich mir nicht sicher! Hab die Rute noch nicht gefischt, kenn aber einige, die mit ner XH sogar 23er Gummis fischen und da denk ich nicht, dass du das vor hast, oder!?

Wäre vllt nicht schlecht, wenn da die Jungs, die die Rute auch fischen, mal noch was zu sagen.

Denk mal die Arc ist so eine "Standardempfehlung" in der Preisklasse, die durchaus ihre Berechtigung hat. Aber auch ander Hersteller haben schöne/brauchbare Töchter in der Preisklasse! 

Schnur würde ich wohl auch so in dem Bereich 0,14er Geflecht rum wählen, sollte passen, so wie du das Gewässer beschreibst.

Ich muss jetzt mal weg, auf ne Vorstandssitzung, brauchst also nicht gleich wieder ne PN schicken, ich schau danach nochmal rein!


----------



## spinnermarv (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

hier haste mal nen link zur speedy.
ist denk ich der günstigste.

http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/

auf seite 4 ganz oben


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



spin89 schrieb:


> Zu ner hechtkombo aufjeden fall die 4000er Größe egal obs ne Shimano wird oder ne rec arc.




Hmm reicht da nicht die 10300er aus?

Oder empfiehlst du hier das 10400er Modell bzw halt ne 4000er wegen der Bremse?

Weil ich hab auf meiner Specialist KSII Zander mit 15-55g WG das 10300er Modell drauf


Bei ner 4000er egal woher muss er ja wieder Tonnenweise Mono unterfüttern....

OP unterfüttern tutest  du damit du nich "1000m" Geflecht draufziehen musst,du machst nur soviel Geflecht drauf wie du meinst das reicht und der Rest wird mit Mono unterfüttert!
Musst mal heir im Forum schauen da hat einer nen Super Tipp verraten wie er das mit nem Mixer und dem Karton von ner leeren Küchenrolle immer selber macht,find den Thread grad nicht aber vielleicht kann dir ja jemand anderer heir den Link hier reinstellen.

Hab mit der RedArc zwar noch nicht gefischt aber ich bin vollends begeistert von dem Teil(hab se Heute ausgepackt),hätte nicht gedacht dass das so ein kleines und dazu wunderschönes Röllchen ist,wenn se das hält was alle darüber sagen werd ich se mir wieder kaufen!


Achso habe die RedArc hier gekauft ist dort glaub aktuell am billigsten  http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Ruten-Spinn-Jigruten-Berkley_c90-123-214_x1.htm 10100-10200 kostet 65€ 10300 und 10400 70€

Hier kannst auch mal schauen der hat bis zum 8.Januar einige Shimano Rollen und auch einige Ruten(glaub aber eher Karpfen Ruten musst halt mal schauen)prutall reduziert und ab 75€ fällt der Versand weg http://www.nordfishing77.de/


----------



## Boesemanifan (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

@ Knigge007: Boaah danke,also RedArc 4000 0der 3000, bei denen is glaub ich nur die Schnurkapazität unterschiedlich... danke für die Links.

@ jerkfreak und spinnermarv: Meint ihr die Shimano Speedmaster Saltwater Game H ???

Bis jetzt steht auf meinem Einkaufszettel:
- Red ARc 4000 oder 3000
- Power Pro 0,15mm 150m
- und dann halt ne Rute 

Hoffe auf weitere zu empfehlende Ruten (WG: ungefähr 30-75 bzw. 100g)


MFG
Fritz


----------



## Boesemanifan (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Hab noch ne  Rute gefunden *JENZI MITSUKI STECKRUTEN
Muskie H 30-80g... kennt ihr die ?  


mfg 
Fritz
*


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Kein Thema für das haben wir solche Foren,mir hat man die letzten 2 Wochen auch geholfen wie Sau um mir meine 3 Combos zu kaufen.


*
Trotz das ich Anfänger bin* würde ich wenn du ne RedArc nimmst(ich nehms mal stark an für 70€ kriegste eh nichts anderes besseres!) zur 10300er raten,weil was willst mit ner 10400er die von ner 0,25er Mono 260 Meter fasst|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: und du ja sowieso Geflecht drauf machst,das wär in meinen Augen total Banane.....sowieso wenn Bremse und Co höchstwahrscheinlich in beiden Modellen genau die selbe verbaut ist!!!

10g Gewicht sparst auch noch ein mit der 10300er,nimm die die andere ist viel zu groß zum spinnen!

*Wie lang soll die Rute werden?*

2,7 oder 3m eher 2,7m oder?




Zu der Rute kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## spinnermarv (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

nein, wir meinen die speedmaster xh. ich glaub, der seiteninhaber hat sich verschrieben

seite 4 ganz oben links


----------



## Boesemanifan (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

@ Knigge: Was hast denn du für ne kombo ?


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ich würd die mittlere Spinnrute mit maximal 60g wählen,ich denk das muss ausreichen sowieso solltest für den Zander nicht grad ne Bocksteife Rute haben.

Aber dazu müssen unsere Spezies was zu sagen.





Meine mittlere Spinnrute hat 15-55g WG,die fürs leichte fischen hat ähnlich wie deine 7-28g WG


----------



## Boesemanifan (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Kannst du mit der bis 55g Gummifische fischen, ich mein welche Größe/Gewicht von den GuFis ?
Bist du mit der zufrieden und wie heißt die ?


mfg Fritz


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> 10g Gewicht sparst auch noch ein mit der 10300er,nimm die die andere ist viel zu groß zum spinnen!


Die 10g fallen nicht ins Gewicht (Scheiss Wortspiel, i know..); wenn dann allenfalls negativ, weil z. B. die SpeedMaster relativ viel Ringe hat und dann ggf. kopflastig wird. Abgesehen davon ist eine 4000er Rolle *nicht* zu groß zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

spinne nur mit 4000er Rollen!:q


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Jo mag sein,wie gesagt da müssen die andere weiterhelfen mehr kann ich nicht machen!!!!


Ich ich habe fürs leichte spinnen die Skeletor 2,7m 7-28g WG,gut billig bekommen.#6

Fürs mittlere spinnen is ja eigentlich so was wie du auch suchst die Sänger Specialist KSII Zander 2,7m 15-55g WG Rolle hab ich die Penn Sargus SG 3000

Und als Karpfen/Hecht Combo hab ich die Chub Outkast 12ft 2,75lbs mit der Baitrunner Aero GTE C 6000,hat 150€ gekostet,normal kostet schon alleine die Rolle 130€,hehe.|laola:

Die mittlere Combo hätte ich mir momentan eigentlich garnicht mehr leisten können weil brauchte ja auch Kescher(der alleine schon 45€ gekostet hat),Gerätebox bzw einfach alles....


Da ich sowieso ein Abo von ner Angelzeitschrift machen wollte hab ich mich dazu entschlossen die F&F zu abonieren wo ich die Sänger KSII Zander mitbekommen hab + das F&F Raubfisch Abo wo ich die neue Penn Sargus als Prämie mit hab,so hab ich 108€ bezahlt hab fürs nächste Jahr 2 gute Magazine und die Combo selber hat dadurch nur 60€ gekostet normal zahlste glaub mit Versand ca 140€


Ich bin halt voll der Judas...(bitte nicht falsch verstehen Ihr wisst wie es gemeint ist)hehe hab 2 Wochen lang glaub bald jeden Shop durchgestöbert und bin heilfroh das gemacht zu haben hab dadurch mehrere Hunis gespart.


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie du sie findest!? |rolleyes



Ja, mal gucken, wie lange sie auf meiner Rolle hält! Eins steht fest: stundenlange Schwerstarbeit muss sie einige Zeit verrichten können, sonst ist sie bald "von der Rolle"


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Ja, mal gucken, wie lange sie auf meiner Rolle hält! Eins steht fest: stundenlange Schwerstarbeit muss sie einige Zeit verrichten können, sonst ist sie bald "von der Rolle"




Was meinst deine KSII Zander?


Ich glaub das ist ne ordentliche Rute und sowieso kannste für 30€ nichts sagen...sofern du die meinst.

War bei mir halt auch nur ein Kompromiss eigentlich wollt ich für die mittlere Spinnrute ne Techium haben und ne Rute ähnlich meiner Skeletor aber da ich noch soviele Sachen brauche muss das erstmal ausreichen,gibt genug die 20 Jahre fischen gehen und mit nichts anderem fischen und auch zufrieden sind!

so jetzt hör ich mal wieder auf,OP is ja noch nicht fertig und braucht noch ne Rute.

Zwecks der Rolle wenn dein Rute mit der 10300er dann kopflastig wäre wär die 4000er eventuell doch besser??????????
Das kannste halt ohne die Combo mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben nicht wirklich sagen!

Um so was rauszufinden musst zum Tackler gehen hoffen er hat beide Sachen da und diese in die Hand nehmen,und meist wirds halt so sein das er entweder die Rute oder Rolle nicht da hat und dann biste genauso klug wie vorher....


----------



## spin89 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Also ich würde auch um kopflastigkeit zu vermeiden bzw einzuschränken eine 4000er nehmen,...zudem hat man da noch notfalls Reserven falls dann doch mal statt nem Zander was anderes rangeht.Ich fische an meinen Zander und Hechruten überall 4000er Größe.Gruss spin89


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Mit einer gut ausbalancierten Rute kann man "leichter" werfen als wie mit einer Kopflastigen; auch wenn die Kopflastige um 150g leichter ist. Meine Spinnkombi hat ~750g und mit der werfe ich ohne irgendwelche Probleme 8h am Tag. Am besten im Angelgeschäft die Rolle ranschrauben und selbst ausprobieren, weil jeder die Rute anders hält.


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Du kannst mit ihr nicht leichter werfen, aber du ermüdest nicht so schnell, weil dir das Gewicht der Kombo (weil gut ausgewogen) garnicht soo sehr auffällt. 750g Spinkombo is schon ein Wort ey, wiegen meine ja (die mittleren) mindestens 100g weniger. Aber wie gesagt, auf die Balance kommt es (mit) an! 

Ruten is jetzt so ein Thema! Ich hab von all den Ruten, die hier im Gespräch sind, glaub ich noch keine gefischt, sorry! Ist nicht mein Kategorie. Aber was gedenkst du denn Gummimäßig zu fischen? Also von der Größe her? Bis 12er, biw 16er, oder doch bis 20/23?


----------



## Boesemanifan (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Also ich denk maximal 16cm. Ich glaube mit der GroeSAE laesst sich auch schon ein großer Hecht fangen                                               Mfg Fritz


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Es lassen sich auch mit großen Gummifische kleine Hechte fangen!  Immer eine Frage der Jahreszeit, des Gewässers usw...! Aber das gehört hier nicht her, anders Thema! 

Vor meiner jetzigen Rute, die ich für diese Ködergröße fische, hatte ich eine etwas ältere Sportex mit 30-60g und die kam auch mit 16ern am 15er Kopf noch gut zurrecht. Aber auch 12er oder 14er waren, je nach Kopf noch halbwegs angenehm zu fischen. Evtl wäre ja auch in dieser neue Serie von Sportex, dieser "Blackstream" was für dich dabei!? Wie gesagt, all die andren Ruten hab ich noch nicht gefischt und kann mir daher kein Urteil erlauben, wie die Ruten im Vergleich zu ihrem angegebenen WG ausfallen, sorry! Nur kann es dir dann ja auch schnell passieren, dass du bei einem zu harten Knüppel nichtmehr das "nötige Gefühl" für nen 12er hast...! 

Da du bei dir ja von einem Weiher sprichst, bei dem ich jetzt auch nicht von einer übermäßigen Tiefe ausgehe, denke ich auch nicht, dass du groß Köpfe über 15g brauchen wirst!?


----------



## Knigge007 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Das mit der Kopflastigkeit wird total überbewertet.

Mir hat noch kein einziger von den Leuten die hier wohl am meisten Ahnung haben zu einem 4000er Modell geraten bei ner Spinnrute mit 50-60g WG und die wissen alle das die dann leicht kopflastig sind,erwähnen das aber nicht weils wohl zu vernachlässigen ist,man kann sich wegen 20-30g auch was einbilden......klar dann krieg ich auch Kreuzschmerzen!

*Auserdem redet Ihr hier von ner Kopflastigkeit von 15-max 25g nämlich soviel schwerer ist das 4000er Modell,also bitte wer da Kreuzschmerzen kriegt hat gewaltige Probleme mit seinem Rücken*!

Musst ja nen "Kilometer" Mono zum unterfüttern kaufen.

Früher hat man mit Vollglasruten gefischt die wogen 10x mal soviel wie Heutige,selbe bei den Rollen das waren ja Riesen Bomber im Vergleich zu Heute und alles Vollmaterial da hat sich auch keiner beschwert.
Nächste ist dass das 4000er Modell genau die selben Bauteile drin hat egal ob BRemse oder sonst was da passt nur mehr Schnur drauf....bei den meisten 3 und 4000er Modellen kannst ja die Rollen vertauschen(also genau selbiges Baureihe),hier gehts lediglich um die Schnurlänge!
Und ein 1,2m Hecht nimmt maximal 100m Schnur (wenn überhaupt!)und das wars,der Satz das man dann bei nem großen Hecht genügend Schnur hat ohne jemandem zu nahe zutretten wollen hinkt ganz gewaltig.

Ich zieh wenns sein muss auch mit meiner Skelli RedArc 10200 nen Meter Hecht raus,so Radau machen die garnicht da ist ein Karpfen ja ein Panzer(geiler Vergleich,hehe)...die meisten von uns werden solche Fische sowieso nur auf nem Foto sehen!

Und wenn ein guter Waller over rangeht reichen weder 250m noch 400m Schnur aus,da wird sich dann eh vorher die Bremse verabschieden oder die Rute bricht im 0,nix.
*
Aber jedem das seine,jeder wie er will und es für richtig hält!!!*#6:vik:

So ich habe fertig,hehe:z:z:z:z:z:z|smlove2:|asmil:|asmil:|asmil:|asmil:|asmil:|asmil:
*Jetzt beenden wir das Thema und diejenigen die sich auskennen sollten OP noch eine ein paar Ruten empfehlen damit er sich die Combo irgendwo raussuchen kann.



Puhaaaaa jetzt hab ich aber losgelegt....hehe heidabizga |splat2:
*


----------



## jerkfreak (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

So, jetzt wollt ich grad nochmal schaun, was du denn als leichtere Spinne noch fischt, weil mir doch so war als ob du da was zu geschrieben hattest...!? 

Hähä, siehe da, ne Sportex Blacky! Blöde Frage daher, wenn du mit deiner zufrieden bist, warum nicht nochmal, nur nen Tacken schwerer!? Spricht doch auch preislich nichts dagegen, oder!?


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das mit der Kopflastigkeit wird total überbewertet.
> 
> Mir hat noch kein einziger von den Leuten die hier wohl am meisten Ahnung haben zu einem 4000er Modell geraten bei ner Spinnrute mit 50-60g WG und die wissen alle das die dann leicht kopflastig sind,erwähnen das aber nicht weils wohl zu vernachlässigen ist,man kann sich wegen 20-30g auch was einbilden......klar dann krieg ich auch Kreuzschmerzen!
> 
> ...


 
Seh ich auch so, also los, Tips raus!!!


----------



## Boesemanifan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

@Jerkfreak: Die Sportex kommt mit nem Abo die hab ich noch nich...  Ich find die Black streams jetzt nich so prickelnd wegen der geringen Toleranz des Wurfgewichts.                                                          Wie viel wiegt so ein 12 oder 16 GuFi mit 15 Gramm Blei ???             Wie viel Wurfgewicht brauchtn meine Rute maximal ???


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das mit der Kopflastigkeit wird total überbewertet.


Nein. Eine kopflastige Rute belastet das Handgelenk und den Unterarm. Logischerweise nur wenn man länger am Stück fischt und nicht nach 2h aufhört.



> *Auserdem redet Ihr hier von ner Kopflastigkeit von 15-max 25g nämlich soviel schwerer ist das 4000er Modell,also bitte wer da Kreuzschmerzen kriegt hat gewaltige Probleme mit seinem Rücken*!
> 
> Musst ja nen "Kilometer" Mono zum unterfüttern kaufen.


wou überhaupt unterfüttern? Also mal von ein paar Meter Mono abgesehen damit sich die Schnur nicht doch auf der Spule dreht.
Ich unterfüttere bei keiner einzigen Rolle, weil es keinen Sinn macht. Wenns blöd läuft sind nach einem halben Angeltag 100m Schnur beim Teufel, weil man irgendwo in der Schnur eine Schwachstelle hat und/oder öfters abreisst. Und dann? 30m Geflochtene incl. 20m Mono auswerfen? 
Außerdem widersprichst Du Dir selbst. In http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2772104&postcount=25 rätst Du ihm zur kleineren Rolle weil er da 10g Gewicht spart und jetzt sind 15- max 25g egal.


> Nächste ist dass das 4000er Modell genau die selben Bauteile drin hat egal ob BRemse oder sonst was da passt nur mehr Schnur drauf....bei den meisten 3 und 4000er Modellen kannst ja die Rollen vertauschen(also genau selbiges Baureihe),hier gehts lediglich um die Schnurlänge!


Das ist falsch und wenn überhaupt eine Verallgemeinerung. Bei Shimano-Rollen ist ein großer Unterschied zwischen 3000 und 4000. Die RedArc ist kein Standard. 



> Und ein 1,2m Hecht nimmt maximal 100m Schnur (wenn überhaupt!)und das wars,der Satz das man dann bei nem großen Hecht genügend Schnur hat ohne jemandem zu nahe zutretten wollen hinkt ganz gewaltig.


Wer beim Drill eines 1,2m Hechtes 100m Schnur verliert, ist schlicht und einfach zu dumm zum Drillen.

Es gibt exakt keinen objektiven Grund eine Hechtspinnrute mit einer 3000er Rolle zu Fischen. 4000er sind i. d. R. robuster, haben mehr Schnurfassung (was bei einem hängerträchtigem Gewässer von Vorteil sein kann) und sind nur minimal schwerer.


----------



## spin89 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Also ich fische die Speedmaster xh und ich weiss das nen 20er Kopyto Relax mit 20g Kopf die Rute schon harscharf an die Grenze bringt, bringt kein wirklichen spass mehr so zu fischen, beim schleppen ist es noch ok.
Also größer als 16er Gummis finde ich persönlich nicht angebracht für ne speedmaster xh zu den anderen Ruten kann ich nix sagen.gruss spin89


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

16er Kopyto bspw wiegt ohne Kopf grob 30g, n 14er so ca 20 rum. Deine Köpfe kannste dann ja so grob selbst dazurechnen, je nachdem, was du halt fischen musst.

Daher denk ich ja, dass du mit ner 60g Rute, je nachdem, wie sie ausfällt, auch hinkommen könntest.


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

@Christian: Ich seh, wir verstehn uns! 

@Spin: Ok, wenn die Speedy wirklich so schlapp is, dann sollte für ihn die XH doch ok sein! Wie gesagt, ich hab die noch nie gefischt, is nicht mein Bereich!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Boesemanifan schrieb:


> @Jerkfreak: Die Sportex kommt mit nem Abo die hab ich noch nich...  Ich find die Black streams jetzt nich so prickelnd wegen der geringen Toleranz des Wurfgewichts.


Ich kann nicht für alle Sportex sprechen, aber die DS-Rute mit 20g WG verträgt einiges mehr als die angegebenen 20g.



> Wie viel wiegt so ein 12 oder 16 GuFi mit 15 Gramm Blei ???             Wie viel Wurfgewicht brauchtn meine Rute maximal ???


Ein 6er Kopyto hat (geschätzt, weil ich zu faul bin um in die Garage zu gehen) 40g + die 15g bist Du bei 55g (wie gesagt geschätzt; wiegen kann ich die morgen). Je nach Rute kanns sein das Du bei solchen GuFis bis zu 100g WG brauchst, weil das angegebene WG meistens nicht zutrifft. Eine Shimano SpeedMaster XH (50-100g) hat ein reelles WG von max 70g. Man kann zwar noch mehr werfen, aber dann spürt man das der Stock überfordert ist. Sportex hat(te?) den Ruf immer weniger WG anzugeben als der Fall ist; in wiefern das noch immer zutrifft kann ich nur anhand der DS-Rute sagen. Da hat die 20wg-Rute reelle ~35g Wurfgewicht.


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ein 6er Kopyto hat (geschätzt, weil ich zu faul bin um in die Garage zu gehen) 40g + die 15g bist Du bei 55g (wie gesagt geschätzt; wiegen kann ich die morgen). Je nach Rute kanns sein das Du bei solchen GuFis bis zu 100g WG brauchst, weil das angegebene WG meistens nicht zutrifft. Eine Shimano SpeedMaster XH (50-100g) hat ein reelles WG von max 70g. Man kann zwar noch mehr werfen, aber dann spürt man das der Stock überfordert ist. Sportex hat(te?) den Ruf immer weniger WG anzugeben als der Fall ist; in wiefern das noch immer zutrifft kann ich nur anhand der DS-Rute sagen. Da hat die 20wg-Rute reelle ~35g Wurfgewicht.


 
Wiegen brauchste net, hab ich vorhin gemacht! 

Und auch deine Aussage zum Sportex-Ruf kann ich unterschreiben. Daher sagte ich ja, bei ner Sportex würde ne 60er wohl reichen. Da aber auch du die Speedy als recht schlapp beschreibst, denke ich, sollte er da, wenn definitiv die XH nehmen!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ich kenn/hab nur das alte Modell der SpeedMaster und mit der XH fische ich am liebsten 4er Kopytos mit 21g Jigs. 6er gehen auch noch, aber ab 16cm wird grenzwertig wie spin89 schon gesagt hat.


----------



## Boesemanifan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ok....kann mir einer den genauen Link zur speedmaster xh geben,die die christian36hat ? Ich find nur eine mit 20-50g.                 Dann werd ich die mir mal da angucken und warscheinlich kaufen, dass kann man naemlich nicht mehr aushalten wie ihr die lobt....   .


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ich hab das alte Modell, aber die sollte sich normalerweise nur äußerlich unterscheiden. 
http://boddenangler.de/Shimano-Speedmaster-AX-270-XH
Ist nur ein Shop den ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab. AX ist die Modellbezeichnung (BX wär das neue Modell), 270 die Länge und XH der Wurfgewichtsbereich (50-100 in dem Fall). Günstiger dürfte wenn dann nur http://www.nordfishing77.at/ sein (sofern der sie überhaupt im Sortiment hat).


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Bezeichnung hast du ja, also geh mal weng im Netz suchen, vllt findest sie irgendwo günstig(er)...! Scheint ja für deinen Bereich ok zu sein, so wie die Jungs sie beschreiben!


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Boa erstmal durchgelesen hier 
Erstmal anJerkfreak, deine Ausrede kann ich nicht ganz so hinnehmen, ich hab ja auch noch viel mehr geschrieben "als wie" du. *zunge herausstreck*
NE Spaß bei Seite 

Beim Durchlesen kam mir auch der Gedanke, deine DS Rute doch einfach nen paar Nummerm größer zu nehmen.
Hatte Jerkfreak ja auch schon angesprochen.
Ich hatte letztens die Sportex Black Stream und die Speedy in der Hand...!
Also die neue Speedmaster ist schon nen Sahnestück, kostet aber auch 120 Tacken...
Hatte auch die von 50-100gr (Maik & Stefan haben sich die ja auch gekauft)
Aber ich denke, dass auch die Sportex nen gutes Stöckchen ist.
Nimmste dann die in 270cm und die kostet dann 90€
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/sportexblackstream-p-4737.html

Ich selbst fische in dem Gebiet ne
-Berkley Signa Salmon+Shimano Rarenium 4000->431gr?
-Quantum Hypercast+ Red Arc 4000->???

Beides, wie ich finde, sehr geile Combos...!

nur die Signa Salmon wird für dich zu wenig WG haben
und die Hypercast ist schon so alt, dass es diesen Blank wohl nicht mehr gibt ...

Also:
Black Stream & 4000er Red Arc #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das mit der Kopflastigkeit wird total überbewertet.
> 
> Mir hat noch kein einziger von den Leuten die hier wohl am meisten Ahnung haben zu einem 4000er Modell geraten bei ner Spinnrute mit 50-60g WG und die wissen alle das die dann leicht kopflastig sind,erwähnen das aber nicht weils wohl zu vernachlässigen ist,man kann sich wegen 20-30g auch was einbilden......klar dann krieg ich auch Kreuzschmerzen!
> 
> ...




Mensch Knigge, nix für ungut, das was jetzt kommt ist echt nicht böse gemeint:

Vor nicht mal einem Monat hast Du Dich selber noch als totaler Anfänger bezeichnet, und eine Menge Fragen gestellt. Jetzt gibst Du hier wilde Tips über Dinge, von denen Du keinerlei praktische Erfahrungen hast und willst erfahrenen Anglern sagen das sie keine Ahnung haben?

Es ist natürlich nett gemeint wenn Du anderen helfen willst, aber dann doch bitte mit wirklichen Erfahrungen. Dinge die auch Du nur vom Hörensagen kennst weiterzuempfehlen können den der auf Deine Tips hört eine Menge Geld kosten, ganz abgesehen davon das eventuell mal ein Glückstreffer dabei ist. Hilf den Leuten wenn Du von etwas Ahnung hast, aber wenn Du keine Ahnung hast tu nicht so.

Ja, Ruten können Kopflastig sein.
Ja, das kann durchaus stören und das Angeln beeinflussen.
Ja, davon kann man Rückenschmerzen bekommen.
Rollengrößen haben nicht immer nur mit der Spule zu tun, auch wenn das bei Deiner Rolle mal so sein sollte.
Auch ein Waller nimmt Dir nicht gleich 400m Schnur und Ruten brechen nicht einfach so...

Sammel doch erst mal ein paar eigene Erfahrungen und hilf dann damit anderen weiter, das hilft denen dann auch wirklich. #6



@Fritz:

Die Speedmaster XH ist für Gufis bis ca. 16cm eine gute Wahl, reales Wurfgewicht wohl bis ca. 75g. Damit kann man zwischen 10 und 14cm optimal fischen, wenn man Köpfe von ganz grob 10-20g fischt. Dafür ist die Rute sehr gut geeignet. Die H-Ausführung würde ich eher für 8-12cm Gufis nehmen. 14er nur mit sehr leichten Köpfen, die am See aber auch reichen könnten. Kommt halt ein bisschen drauf an mit welcher Ködergröße du eher am fischen bist.

Ansonsten ist die Bleack Steam in einer höheren WG-Klasse sicher auch eine Alternative, wenn Du bisher mit dem Modell sonst soweit zufrieden bist.


----------



## Wheelinger (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das mit der Kopflastigkeit wird total überbewertet.



Das Posting musste nach genau diesem Satz nicht mehr weiter gelesen werden #q


----------



## Seefliege (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

|good: Schleien-Stefan;

" ... Und ein 1,2m Hecht nimmt maximal 100m Schnur ..." |kopfkrat

Der Hecht, die neue Thunfischart?! 

" ... Und wenn ein guter Waller over rangeht reichen weder 250m noch 400m Schnur aus ..." #c

" ... ...die meisten von uns werden solche Fische sowieso nur auf nem Foto sehen ..." 

Was will uns der Gelehrte damit sagen? Ist nämlich alles ziemlich "an den Haaren herbei gezogen" ... |muahah:


----------



## Mordendyk (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Falls du dir Power Pro Schnur kaufen willst, empfehle ich dir mal diesen Link: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=171239&highlight=power+pro+g%FCnstig

Habe mir beim Anbieter vom 2. Post auch die Power Pro Red in 15lb gekauft und die ist gestern (nach 3 Wochen) angekommen. Man spart halt Geld wenn man die Schnur nicht sofort benötigt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch und wenn überhaupt eine Verallgemeinerung. Bei Shimano-Rollen ist ein großer Unterschied zwischen 3000 und 4000.



So ist das nur bei den Eurorollen, die "S"-Modelle und die StellaFD. Für mich ist ne 3000er Shim immer noch n 4000er Body und ne C3000er n 2500er Body.


----------



## Boesemanifan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Die Shimano Speedmaster sind mir ein wenig zu teuer...und bei der Black Stream is halt die Toleranz vom Wurfgewicht so ne Sache, da bin ich so eingeschränkt.


mfg
Fritz


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Die Wurfgewichtsangabe kannst Du als Anhaltspunkt hernehmen, das sind keine exakten Werte!

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit haben solltest schau Dir die beiden schwersten Modelle mal live an, ich denke mal da ist die für Dich passende Rute dabei. Im Zweifel würde ich das Mittelschwere Modell nehmen und dann eber bei der Köderauswahl ein bisschen einschränken, die wirklich großen Köder würde ich einem Anfänger eh nicht unbedingt anraten.


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Boesemanifan schrieb:


> Die Shimano Speedmaster sind mir ein wenig zu teuer...und bei der Black Stream is halt die Toleranz vom Wurfgewicht so ne Sache, da bin ich so eingeschränkt.



Ich würde mich da eher auf Erfahrungen von Besitzern dieser Rute verlassen, als auf die WG-Angabe in den Katalogen!

Ein hohes, angegebenes Wurfspektrum ist meist nur ein verkauffördernder Trick. Viele fallen darauf rein und wählen ihre Rute nach diesem Kriterium aus, gerade weil man als Anfänger das Ziel verfolgt mit mögl. wenig Ruten auszukommen und nicht so viel Geld zu investieren. 
Mit der Zeit ändert sich das eh und irgendwann hast du einen riesigen Rutenwald aus immer teurer werdenden Stöcken in versch. WGs und Längen. Völlig unvermeidbar! 
Sportex ist einfach nur etwas ehrlicher und präziser mit seinen Angaben, die eher als Optimalbereich, als absolute Ober- und Untergrenze zu verstehen sind.

Die Black Stream haben recht straffe Blanks und eine eher spitzenbetonte Aktion. Das führt an sich schon zu einer eher höheren Bandbreite an einsetzbaren Ködergewichten.  z.B mit der "ab 15g" BS wirst du sicher auch einen 2er Mepps oder einen 6g Effzett noch einigermaßen anständig werfen können! Ich mache das sogar manchmal mit einer 60g-Rute.


----------



## Boesemanifan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

ok:q
@SchleienStefan: Von welcher die schwersten Modelle?

Und die alles entscheidende Frage: Welche Rute soll ich mir jetzt kaufen ???|uhoh:


mfg
Fritz


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Von der BlackSteam...

Wenn Du da mit dem leichten Modell schon zufrieden bist und das schwerere Modell preislich und auch sonst gut in Deinen Rahmen passt spricht doch nix dagegen das zu nehmen, oder?

Am Anfang sehe ich wenig Notwendigkeit mit Gufis größer 5" zu fischen, da sollte Dir im See das Modell 2,70 - 35-53g ausreichen. Am besten mal live anschauen, und wenn sie Dir gefällt zuschlagen. Und falls Dir persönliche ine andere Rute besser zusagt (etwa wegen anderem etc.) - dann eben die...


----------



## Boesemanifan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Reicht jetzt wircklich eine Power Pro 0,15mm 9kg für meine Angelei mit guten Chancen auf Hecht?

Welche Stärke müssen eigentlich meine Wirbel bzw. Karabiner haben ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ja, reicht vollkommen aus.

Zum normalen Hechtangeln reichen Schnüre mit einer realen Tragkraft von ca. 6kg voll aus. Man sollte halt drauf achten daas die Montage insgesamt auch wirklich hält, gerade billige Karabiner halten oft nicht viel. Bei den Kleinteilen lohnt es meiner Meinung nach immer in Qualität zu investieren. Wenn Du ein ordentliches Stahlvorfach montierst (beim Hechtangeln Pflicht) hat das meist an einer Ende einen Karabiner (für den Köder) und an der anderen Seite einen Wirbel. Hier kannst Du mit einem Knotenlos-Verbinder eine sehr einfache und sichere Verbindung zur Hauptschnur herstellen.


----------



## bobbl (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ich verwende als Rolle selber die Penn Slammer 360 die erscheint vielen Leuten allerdings zu schwer und "altmodisch" ich finde die Rolle super.
Die könntest du dir anschauen.

Dann wäre da noch die Penn Sargus in der 4000er oder 3000er Größe, sehr robust und laufen tut die auch prima. Allerdings fische ich die nicht selber sondern kenne sie nur von Kollegen und aus dem Laden, alles was ich von der gehört hab war positiv.

Noch eine Möglichkeit ist die Spro Blue Arc 7300 die habe ich selber die hat ne tolle Bremse - wie eine Red Arc - eine vergleichbar perfekte Schnurverlegung, aber läuft nach meiner Erfahrung im direkten Vergleich um einiges besser als die Red Arc.
Einige Rollentechnikspezies sagen auch dass die Blue Arc aufgrund des Excentergetriebes wohl ein wenig robuste und unanfälliger sein soll als die Red Arc. 
Ob`s stimmt? Keine Ahnung, aber man hört weniger von kaputten Blue Arcs als von den Roten.

Als Rute benutze ich selber die DAM Calyber Spin. Ich mag die Rute sehr gerne und die liegt auch noch in deinem Preisbereich schau sie dir doch vllt mal an könnte was sein, die gibts in den unterschiedlichsten Längen und Wurfgewichtsbereichen. Ich benutze die Spin H [wg -84g] zum Angeln mit 16er Kopytos, das harmoniert gut.

Als Schnur nehme ich selber die Monotec Futura von Hemmingway Tragkraft neun Kilo.
Die Schnur ist günstig, extrem unempfindlich gegen Abrieb, beschichtet so dass sie nicht nass wird und Schmutz das Geflecht schädigt und hält an Noknots super.
Allerdings ist sie im Vergleich zu anderen Geflochtenen sehr steif, das muss man mögen.
Ich selber finde sie besser als die Spiderwire Stealth, diese ist allerdings dünner und weicher, was auch von Vorteil sein kann.

Ich selber habe dir jetzt nur von Produkten berichtet, die ich selber kenne und benutze ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter!


----------



## GuidoOo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Penn Slammer zum feinen Spinnfischen?
Also ich hab selbst eine 460er an meiner Kev Pike...
Bespult mit 17er Spiderwire ist das Wickelbild OK, aber nen Furz im Vergleich zu der 12er Spiderwire die auf meiner 4000er Red Arc ist.
Die Penn ist nen Arbeitstier & keine Rolle zum mittleren Spinnfischen.
Nicht vom Gewicht her & auch nicht von der Schnurverlegung.
ne 14er Schnur auf der Slammer dürfte mit so mancher Perrücke kollidieren|gr:.
Dann lieber die 4000er Sargus, die hab ich auch zum schweren Gummis schmeißen.
Ist aber auch eher noch nen Arbeitstier mit hoher Übersetzung...
Daher würde ich so entscheiden...
1) Red Arc
2) Blue Arc
3) Sargus
4) Slammer

Alle Rollen hab ich schon selbst gefischt


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Die Slammi würde ich jetzt selbst auch nicht unbedingt für den vorgesehenen Zweck empfehlen, das ist richtig! Ich hab die auch nur zum Wallis ärgern in gebrauch, da ist die top. Arbeitstier halt! 

Die Nr 2 und 3 hab ich selbst noch nicht gefischt, die Red auch nur bei nem Bekannten. Ich denk aber, auch wenn man öfter mal was von Problemen mit der Red hört, ist die für den Zweck, genau das, was er sucht!

Und wie schon empfohlen wurde, schau dir die Sportex mal an, ich denke, auch wenn du deine leichtere noch nicht hast, also selbst noch kein Bild von den Stecken hast, sollte die was für dich sein. Noch dazu nen paar Taler billiger wie die Speedy!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Die Slammer zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht/Zander würde ich nicht empfehlen. Man kann sie zwar ohne Probleme dazu verwenden und ich bezweifle das sie ein Hecht schrotten kann (nichtmal wenn man den Hecht mit der Rolle erschlägt), aber die Schnurverlegung ist alles andere als brauchbar.


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> (nichtmal wenn man den Hecht mit der Rolle erschlägt)


 
Schön geschrieben! Und so zutreffend! :q Hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich meine Slammi, wenn ich sie "in Rente schick", weil ich was andres auf der Wallerflitsche drauf ham will, dann als Seilwinde an mein Bus vorne ran bau...! :vik:


----------



## Knigge007 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ja, reicht vollkommen aus.
> 
> Zum normalen Hechtangeln reichen Schnüre mit einer realen Tragkraft von ca. 6kg voll aus. Man sollte halt drauf achten daas die Montage insgesamt auch wirklich hält, gerade billige Karabiner halten oft nicht viel. Bei den Kleinteilen lohnt es meiner Meinung nach immer in Qualität zu investieren. Wenn Du ein ordentliches Stahlvorfach montierst (beim Hechtangeln Pflicht) hat das meist an einer Ende einen Karabiner (für den Köder) und an der anderen Seite einen Wirbel. Hier kannst Du mit einem Knotenlos-Verbinder eine sehr einfache und sichere Verbindung zur Hauptschnur herstellen.




This


OP ich habe mir nur Präzisionswirbel bzw Qualitäts Zeugs gekauft,schöner Nebeneffekt beim Wirbel ist das du eigentlich Größe 12 erstmal für alle Fische nehmen kannst

Die billigen sind bei der selben Tragkraft meist 2 Nummern größer.#d

Selbe bei der Schnur!

Das ist deine einzigste Verbindung zum Fisch,spar da nicht!!!


----------



## Boesemanifan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Wow, dass Thema is ja richtig groß geworden.

Welche Firma stellt denn gut Wirbel/Karabiner her?

mfg
Fritz

P.S.: Hoffe auf weitere Tipps/Vorschläge.|supergri


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ouh, da wirste ez wieder ein breites Spektrum zu hören kriegen! 

Ich fang ma bei den üblichen Verdächtigen, wie bspw Berkley an!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ich hab zum normalen Spinnfischen (Hecht, Zander) die "Fast-Lock" von SPRO (sehen so aus: http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/show_product.php?cPath=46_174&products_id=367 und die gibts auch mit Wirbel und fürs grobe Spinnfischen (Waller) kommen 6er Rosco ran.


----------



## Boesemanifan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Hab noch ne Rute gefunden *Savage Gear MP Predator Spinnrute 270 cm 20-60g. 

Wär die was für mich??
*


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ez langsam kommt denk ich der Zeitpunkt, wo du die Ruten echt mal alle oder zumindest die ein oder andre davon selbst in die Hand nehmen kannst. Im Endeffekt sind sie wohl alle für dich "geeignet"! Speedy, wie Blacky, wie auch die Prologic und auch teils die vorher genannten.

Denke, du solltest echt mal schaun, ob du zumindest die ein oder andre mal selbst in die Hand nehmen kannst und für dich entscheiden. Jedem liegt eine Rute anders, der eine mag sie so ehr, der andre so...!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Ez langsam kommt denk ich der Zeitpunkt, wo du die Ruten echt mal alle oder zumindest die ein oder andre davon selbst in die Hand nehmen kannst. Im Endeffekt sind sie wohl alle für dich "geeignet"! Speedy, wie Blacky, wie auch die Prologic und auch teils die vorher genannten.
> 
> Denke, du solltest echt mal schaun, ob du zumindest die ein oder andre mal selbst in die Hand nehmen kannst und für dich entscheiden. Jedem liegt eine Rute anders, der eine mag sie so ehr, der andre so...!



@Jerkfreak: Genau so! #6

Keiner weis was für Dich das beste ist, das musst Du schon selbst rausfinden. Eine Auswahl von Ruten die in Frage kommen wurde ja schon genannt. Und jetzt:



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Am besten mal live anschauen, und wenn sie Dir gefällt zuschlagen. Und falls Dir persönliche eine andere Rute besser zusagt (etwa wegen anderem Griff etc.) - dann eben die...


----------



## bobbl (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Nur so als Anmekrung:In keinem Satz habe ich gesagt, er solle ne Slammer nehmen.
Ich habe lediglich gemeint, dass er sie sich mal anschaun könnte.

Meine Tipps waren die Sargus und die Blue Arc, wobei ich die Blue Arc einer Red Arc allein schon wegen der besseren Laufeigenschaften, die zumindest ich feststellen konnte, vorziehen würde.
Der Unterschied in der Schnurverlegung ist minimal und billiger ist die Blue Arc sowieso.

Grüße


----------



## Boesemanifan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

1. Blue Arc oder Red Arc ?                                                               2. Kann ich ne 4000 Rolle (also eine Red oder Blue arc ) an meiner kleinen Black Stream fischen.                                             3. Soll ich Stahl oder Titan als Vorfach nehmen, oder sieht der Zander den Stahl.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

1. Wenn es eine Arc sein muss dann lieber Blau als Rot...

2. Gehen tut das sicher, von der Verhältnismässigkeit her wäre eine kleinere Rolle aber passender.

3. Fang mal mit Stahl an... Die 1*7-Variante ist am Anfang vollkommen OK, 7*7 oder Titan kann man später für bestimmte Anwendungen nachkaufen. 1*7 ist günstig und erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## bobbl (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ich bevorzuge beim Spinnen auf Hecht immer ein 1x7.
Mit dem 7x7 überschlagen sich Wobbler öfter.
Ich benutze Canelle.


----------



## A.S (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Also in sachen Rolle würd ich auch die Blaue nehmen ... für den einstieg schon passend aber tu mir den gefallen und schraub dir an deine BS keine 4000 er - das hat mit entspanntem Fischen nix mehr zu tun ... ne 10300 tuts auch ...

Ich würde dir Titan empfehlen ... wenn es ein Gewässer ist in dem du nicht bei jedem Wurf mit Abrissen rechnen musst... Auf die Dauer ist titan günstiger - es besitzt einen Memory Effekt und geht immer wieder in die Ausgangslage zurück und es überschlägt sich auch nix mehr!!! Sehen tuns die Zander sicher nicht! Schon etliche mit titan gefangen!


----------



## bobbl (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Klar die 8 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der 7300 und der 7400er macht es einem uuuuuuunmöglich, entspannt zu fischen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Boesemanifan schrieb:


> Welche Firma stellt denn gut Wirbel/Karabiner her?



ROSCO finde ich sehr gut.

Berkley Crosslock-Kugellagerwirbel sind auch sehr gut, aber sehr teuer. Die McMahon-Wirbel von Berkley hingegen finde ich nicht mehr so gut, ich hab da schon Welche gehabt, wo das Öhr einfach abgebrochen ist.



A.S schrieb:


> Auf die Dauer ist titan günstiger - es besitzt einen Memory Effekt und geht immer wieder in die Ausgangslage zurück



Das heisst dann aber genau es besitzt _keinen_ Memory-Effekt.


----------



## bobbl (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ob sich Titan lohnt kommt auch darauf an wie viele Hänger in deinem Gewässer drohen.
Wenn du jede halbe Stunde ein Vorfach abreißen musst, dann lohnt sich Titan sicher nicht.
Als Wirbel bzw Snap benutze ich die schwarzen Teile von Cormoran, ich bin echt kein Fan von der Marke, aber die Teile sind gut.


----------



## Boesemanifan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Bei der Blue arc 740 gibt zwei Varianten. Eine wo MATCH hintendran steht und eine ohne Match. Weiß einer wo's die Blue arc billig gibt? Link waere nett. Also Titan sieht der Zander ned,aber Stahl ???


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Hier.

Ich würde die 7000er-Serie nehmen, wg. dem SG-Getriebe. Mit dem WS-Getriebe (9000er Serie) dieses Rollentyps haben viele Leute Probleme und es ist nicht so robust, auch wenn es sicher minimal sauberer verlegt.

Die haben BTW auch die Rosco-Wirbel. 

MATCH ist mit flacher Spule, wenig Schnurfassung. Reicht m.E nicht unbedingt zum Spinnfischen aus, da man ja dummerweise auch mal Schnur verliert. Aber ne 7300er würde reichen.


----------



## Boesemanifan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Kann mir jetzt noch mal einer genau sagen warum eher Blaue als Rote Arc ?


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



A.S schrieb:


> Also in sachen Rolle würd ich auch die Blaue nehmen ... für den einstieg schon passend aber tu mir den gefallen und schraub dir an deine BS keine 4000 er - das hat mit entspanntem Fischen nix mehr zu tun ... ne 10300 tuts auch ...





Wieso empfehlen hier alle die Blue anstatt der RedArc...das versteh ich echt nicht.....

Kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären wieso anscheinend das billigere Modell besser sein soll als das minimal teuere was mehr Futures hat,sowieso kostet die RedArc bei A&M Angelsport aktuell 65€ und ab dem 3000er Modell 69€ und billiger gibts die Blue sowieso nirgends mal hab se nur ab 64€ gefunden und er müsst dann eh so was wie die 7300er nehmen die kostet auch 70€!



Im 2. bin ich ganz deiner Meinung eine 10300er REICHT ALLEMAL weiß nicht was Ihr alle mit nem 4000er Modell wollt,da musst nur noch mehr Mono unterfüttert werden,da frag ich mich für was?

Ansonsten sinds ja Baugleiche Rollen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Die 7000er Serie BlueArc hat ein robusteres Excenter-Getriebe, die Wormshafts (9000er Serie und RedArc) sind konstruktionsbedingt weniger belastbar. Ausserdem scheint es bei den BlueArc deutlich weniger Totalausfälle zu geben, die bei der roten Version leider sehr häufig sind.

Knigge: Wer sagt das man unterfüttern muss?

Die 3000er Ausführung sollte reichen, ich würde die 4000er Größe zum Spinnfischen vorziehen, weil ich lieber etwas mehr Schnur auf dder Rolle habe. Wenn Du selber schon mal geangelt und eventuell einen großen Fisch gefangen hast weisst Du ja eventuell das ein bisschen mehr Schnur auf der Rolle eigentlich nie schadet, aber manchmal echt gut zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## Bellaron (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Hey,
die Black Stream ist viel zu hart zu Drop Shoten


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Hört doch mal auf rumzujammern weil man soviel Mono unterfüttern muss. Die paar Euro kann jeder verkraften und man muss nicht nach ein paar Abrissen neu aufspulen weil man die Mono mit auswirft. Es gibt *keinen* objektiven Grund wieso man auf eine 3000er Rolle beim Hechtfischen zurückgreifen sollte. Ich unterfüttere bei keiner einzigen Rolle; wozu auch?

Eine RedArc zu kaufen ist vergleichbar mit Lotto spielen. Wenn man Glück hat, taugt sie und wenn nicht hat man Schrott. Ich kenne etliche Angler (u. a. persönlich) die eine - sry für die ordinäre Ausdrucksweise - Scheisshaus-RedArc haben. Entweder ist die Bremse komplett unbrauchbar, das Schnurlaufröllchen (bzw. das Lager darunter) nach dem Einsatz von größeren Blinkern/Spinnern hinüber oder man braucht zwei Hände zum Kurbeln, weil sie so extremst schwergängig ist.
Und bevor jetzt die All-hail-RedArc!!!111!-Fraktion ankommt: Wenn sie so gut ist, wieso liest man dann alleine in diesem Board immer wieder von Problemen damit?

@Knigge007
Es ist ja in Ordnung wenn Du Tipps gibst, aber dann bitte welche die Du aus Erfahrung und objektiven Gründen geben kannst. Und kein "weil die viel zu groß ist".


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Das is ja verschickt...wieso kostet die RedArc dann wenn se nicht grad im Angebot ist ~ 20€ mehr wie die Blue????


Versteh das nicht


Ja das mit der Rollengröße is halt jedem seins,ich sehs halt so da ja eh Geflecht draufkommt reicht doch das 3000er Modell locker aus,ich weiß nicht wieviel aber da gehen bestimmt 300m+ drauf und davon wird wohl maximal die Hälfte jemals Wasser zu Gesicht bekommen.

Aber egal,Thema beendet Ihr seit die Spezies also soll er das 4000er Modell nehmen!!!



Ich hab die RedArc 10200 für meine 28g Skelli und ich werd die komplett zerlegen entfetten neu befetten und wieder zusammenbauen,dann hab ich auch keine Probleme.

Hab schon öfters gehört das die Japaner mit Absicht wenig Fett reinmachen,klar die Rollen sollen ja auch keine 10 Jahre halten.

Bin auch vom Fach und getrau mich da auch ran,was halt nicht Jedermanns Sache ist.



Das soviele Probleme mit der Red haben hör ich hier zum ersten mal,aber nun gut ich bin auch noch nicht lange dabei und kann das schlecht einschätzen


----------



## Boesemanifan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

@ SchleienStefan: Dass mit den mehr Totalausfällen kann aber auch sein, weil mehr Leute die Red Arc kaufen auls die Blue Arc.


----------



## Seefliege (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

#h@ Knigge;

" ... Wieso empfehlen hier alle die Blue anstatt der RedArc...das versteh ich echt nicht....."

Ich fische die 7100, 7300 und 7400 Blue Arc jetzt bereits 5 Jahre, z.T. unter schwerster Belastung durch 23 cm Gufis. Also die laufen sicher nicht so weich wie ne Stella oder Aspire, aber für den Preis kenn ich nichts besseres. #6 Ok, einmal habe ich für ne Wartung noch mal 25 € gezahlt, aber seitdem laufen sie wieder richtig supi ...
Ich nenne seit 2 Jährchen auch ne 4000er Red Arc mein Eigen, die läuft auch noch ganz zufriedenstellend, aber besser als die Blue ist die sicher nicht, nur etwas teurer und schön rot ... :q


----------



## stichling-hunter (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Wieso wird hier bei einer Excenter-Arc immer nur von der Blue Arc 7xxx-Serie geredet?
Die Blue Arc 8xxx (sowie die baugleiche Black Arc, welche unter dem optischen Aspekt auch sehr gut zur Black Stream passen würde) haben auch ein Excentergetriebe und zumindest die Blue 8er läuft nach meiner Erfahrung genauso gut wie die 7er Serie, hat aber dafür nen hübschen Metall Rundknauf statt den "hässlichen" Plaste T-Knauf der 7er 

Die Rollengröße würde ich abhängig von der Rute unter dem Kriterium der Optik anpassen, da sich eine 300er von der 400er nur minimal vom Gewicht unterscheidet und die Schnurfassung bei beiden ausreichend ist. So gehört m.M.n. an eine ausgewachsene Hechtrute von 2,70m und WG von 60g+ eine 400er und an eine Zanderrute von meinetwegen 2,40m und einem WG von rund 30/40g eine 300er (wenn nicht gar 200er) Größe


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Boesemanifan schrieb:


> @ SchleienStefan: Dass mit den mehr Totalausfällen kann aber auch sein, weil mehr Leute die Red Arc kaufen auls die Blue Arc.




Das hab ich mir vorhin auch schon gedacht....die Red ist ja schließlich auch einer der meist verkauftesten Rollen in dem Preissegment

Dazu kommt das viele Hallodris rumrennen und meist nur die halbe Wahrheit erzählen (egal um was es geht),solche Aussagen kann man nicht immer für Voll nehmen,am besten man testet selber!

Der eine pflegt seine Combos der nächste geht mit dem Zeugs um das einem schlecht wird und Schwups ist jedes Gerät im Eimer...aber das erzählen halt die wenigsten.

Aber egal das ist meine Sicht egal ob hier bei der Rolle oder obs bei was anderem ist.


*back to topic*


----------



## stichling-hunter (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...solche Aussagen kann man nicht immer für Voll nehmen....


so wie dich |rolleyes 



Knigge007 schrieb:


> ...am besten man testet selber!


solltest du eventuell auch öfter tun, um auch mal mit eigener Erfahrung glänzen zu können 

.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das is ja verschickt...wieso kostet die RedArc dann wenn se nicht grad im Angebot ist ~ 20€ mehr wie die Blue????


Weil es immer noch genügend Leute gibt die auf das Marketinggeblubber reinfallen.



> Ja das mit der Rollengröße is halt jedem seins,ich sehs halt so da ja eh Geflecht draufkommt reicht doch das 3000er Modell locker aus,ich weiß nicht wieviel aber da gehen bestimmt 300m+ drauf und davon wird wohl maximal die Hälfte jemals Wasser zu Gesicht bekommen.


Was sind denn 300m? Wenns blöd läuft reicht das einen Tag (im Extremstfall). 60m auswerfen, hängen bleiben und durch eine Schwachstelle in der Schnur mal schnell 40m abreissen. Dann hat man noch 260m drauf. Dann noch ein paar Mal einige Meter Schnur abschneiden weil sie beschädigt ist, noch ein paar kleinere Hänger dazu und schon hat man nur noch ~180m drauf. Und dann ist die Spule halb leer und man kommt nur noch ein paar Meter raus. Das ganze wiederholt man dann ein paar Mal und nach einiger Zeit wirft man über den Verbindungsknoten zwischen Hauptschnur und Mono raus.
Ich kenne auch ehrlich gesagt niemanden der zuviel Schnur auf seiner 4000er Rolle hat, aber ich hab schon genügend getroffen die zuwenig drauf hatte.

@Boesemanifan
Das es bei der RedArc zu mehr Totalausfällen kommt, liegt nicht daran das sie häufiger gekauft wird, sondern daran das sie nicht mal annähernd so stabil und robust wie die BlueArc ist.


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> so wie dich |rolleyes
> 
> solltest du eventuell auch öfter tun, um auch mal mit eigener Erfahrung glänzen zu können
> 
> .






HEHE *HEHE* *HEHE*:vik:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|laola:


Jo jo mach ich,ich werd dann ab 1. März sowieso jede Woche 3 Tage angeln gehen,also wird mein Gerät Hardcore unter Dauerbelastung stehen,dann seh ich ja ziemlich zügig was Sache ist.

@christian is wieder gut jetzt,macht mal fertig damit er sein Zeugs bestellen kann.

Braucht jetzt nicht Stundenlang auf mich einprügeln:l#d#d#d ich werd da nur geil..........


Kleiner Scherz am Rande,nich falsch verstehen,hehe

Wr früher immer schon der Klassenkasper.....




BACK PO OPIC |rolleyes



*Achso was ist mit den 8000er BluArc Modellen im Vergleich zu den 7000er mit diesem ekligen Plastik Griff?*


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das viele Hallodris rumrennen und meist nur die halbe Wahrheit erzählen (egal um was es geht)



Dazu kommen die Hallodris, die erst einen Monat lang angeln gehen, immer noch ihre erste Rolle fischen und nichts anderes kennen, aber sich trotzdem berufen fühlen jedem gescheite Gerätetipps geben zu müssen. #d

Wenn du "vom Fach" bist, dann wirst du sicher auch in der Lage sein die Vor- und Nachteile eines Schneckenrad-Getriebes im Vergleich mit einem Excenterrad beurteilen können.

Und was teurer ist, muß nicht zwangsweise immer besser sein.

Und jetzt halt dich doch einfach mal an Dieter Nuhr.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir vorhin auch schon gedacht....die Red ist ja schließlich auch einer der meist verkauftesten Rollen in dem Preissegment


Milliarden Fliegen ... und so..



> Dazu kommt das viele Hallodris rumrennen und meist nur die halbe Wahrheit erzählen (egal um was es geht),solche Aussagen kann man nicht immer für Voll nehmen,am besten man testet selber!


Korrekt. Die Hallodris sind die Typen, die in der Presseabteilung sitzen und sich die verkaufswirksamen Texte einfallen lassen ohne die Rolle jemals genutzt zu haben.



> Der eine pflegt seine Combos der nächste geht mit dem Zeugs um das einem schlecht wird und Schwups ist jedes Gerät im Eimer...aber das erzählen halt die wenigsten.


Junge.. ruf allein mal die Suchmaschine in diesem Board auf und Du wirst von Ergebnissen erschlagen die sich auf geschrottete RedArc's beziehen.
Das hat nichts mit "der eine pflegt sie, der andere halt nicht" zu tun. Auch wenn das jetzt einigen extremst gegen den Strich gehen wird, aber eine Rolle wie die RedArc kann und soll man nicht pflegen, weil man sie dazu aufschrauben müsste und man so ggf. die Garantieansprüche verliert.
In meinen Augen ist das schon fast Kundenverarsche wenn man eine Rolle verkauft die man pflegen (im Sinne von Aufschrauben, reinigen, nachfetten/ölen) muss, damit sie die Garantiezeit überlebt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Weil es immer noch genügend Leute gibt die auf das Marketinggeblubber reinfallen.
> 
> Ich kenne auch ehrlich gesagt niemanden der zuviel Schnur auf seiner 4000er Rolle hat, aber ich hab schon genügend getroffen die zuwenig drauf hatte.
> 
> Das es bei der RedArc zu mehr Totalausfällen kommt, liegt nicht daran das sie häufiger gekauft wird, sondern daran das sie nicht mal annähernd so stabil und robust wie die BlueArc ist.



#6

Mensch Knigge, hast Du mein Posting weiter oben überhaupt gelesen?

Tips zu Sachen die Du selber beurteilen kannst sind gut und für alle hier interessant, aber wenn man von etwas selber überhaupt keine Ahnung hat dann Tips zu geben ist recht unredlich, weil womöglich jemand anders auf Deine Tips vertraut. Wenn Du selber Erfahrungen gemacht hast poste sie - aber empfehle hier doch nicht Gerät das Du noch nie gefischt hast! Glaub doch eventuell mal Leuten die schon seit Jahren fischen und durch eigene Erfahrungen eben das eine oder andere gelernt haben / lernen mussten.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Kann mich mal bitte jemand aufklären wieso anscheinend das billigere Modell besser sein soll als das minimal teuere was mehr Futures hat



Mehr "Future" hat aber das billigere Modell, hält länger |supergri



christian36 schrieb:


> Es gibt *keinen* objektiven Grund wieso man auf eine 3000er Rolle beim Hechtfischen zurückgreifen sollte. Ich unterfüttere bei keiner einzigen Rolle; wozu auch.



Es gibt keinen objektiven Grund zum Hechtfischen ne 4000er Rolle mit teurer Geflechtsschnur vollzumachen.


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Man man Ihr seit ja drauf......

Jetzt steht Ihr alle unter Strom oder wie?

Ich hab schon lang gesagt back to topic und Ihr seit die Spezies nicht ich.

Ich hab halt 2 Bekannte die die RedArc nun schon 2 Jahre haben und bisher keine Probleme damit hatten,beide gehen min 3x mal pro Woche zum Angeln über 10 Monate hinweg...aber das interessiert jetzt auch nicht!

Jetzt hört bitte auf und kommt mal wieder runter.......*das war doch garnicht so gemeint und wollt ich auch nicht!*
*
So ich hoffe mein Post war jetzt der letzte ZU DEM THEMA*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen objektiven Grund zum Hechtfischen ne 4000er Rolle mit teurer Geflechtsschnur vollzumachen.



Wenns wirklich "nur" Hechte sind nicht... :m

Ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, aber eine 4er Arc sollte mit einer 300yards-Spulle PowerPro 10lbs ziemlich voll sein, das wäre so mein Ansatz...


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Aber was mich jetzt interessieren würde....
Was ist der Unterschied an den 7000er Blue..Modellen zu den 8000er Blue... Modellen die die Metall Kurbel haben?


----------



## stichling-hunter (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied an den 7000er Blue..Modellen zu den 8000er Blue... Modellen die die Metall Kurbel haben?


Die Kurbel bzw. der Knauf!  (denn einen Metallkurbelarm haben beide)


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

loool....


Jedenfall fuxt mich das mit Blue vs RedArc jetzt so dermaßen das ich mir auf meine nächste kleine Combo die BlueArc draufmachen werde nur weil ich wissen will was da Sache ist(die Blue werd ich natürlich schlechter behandeln und öfters mal den Arsch versohlen)!

Ne Scherz beiseite ich kauf die mir weil das will ich jetzt echt wissen!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen objektiven Grund zum Hechtfischen ne 4000er Rolle mit teurer Geflechtsschnur vollzumachen.


Größere/Höhere (je nach Modell bzw. Marke) Spule was mehr Wurfweite bringt, mehr Schnurfassung, so das man auch nach mehreren Abrissen noch genügend Schnur drauf hat und (kommt allerdings auch auf die Marke an) die 4000er sind stabiler/robuster.
Es ist auch egal ob ich (sind jetzt rein fiktive Zahlen!) 300m Geflochtene auf einmal kaufe und die komplett aufspule oder ob ich mir zuerst 150m kaufe, mit Mono unterfüttere und mir später wieder 150m kaufe.
"Hochwertige" Geflochtene kostet auch keine Unsummen. 274m TufLine kosten (bis 20lbs) 25€ (angel-ussat.de) und 275m PowerPro kosten bei nordfishing77.at 28€.


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Grad mal bissle geschaut...

Von der Blue gibts ja ne 7000er Reihe ne 8000er und ne 9000er die wie die RedArc das WormShaft hat und die 7 und 8000er nicht oder doch?

Das 7Ker hat 7 Kugell 8ker hat 8 9Ker hat 9 usw,... ich weiß das ne Rolle die 4 Bomben Kugellager verbaut hat und an der richtigen Stelle sind besser lauft als eine mit zb 12 billigen,kein Thema

Das WS wär so gesehen eigentlich doch besser(?) aber wir Anfänger bemerken den Unterschied wohl sowieso nicht.....nehm ich mal stark an....


Weil das interessiert mich jetzt schon wieso weshalb warum die hingehen  und 4 verschiedene Grund-Modelle rausbringen (3x Blue 7,8 und 9000 1x Red).......wo liegt jetzt da der große Unterschied,nur in der Anzahl der Kugellager und das die 9 und Red halt WS hat oder was soll der Heckmeck?

Versteh ich beigott nicht


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Wormshaft hat eine minimal sauberere Schnurverlegung, aber Exzentergetriebe sind um einiges robuster.


----------



## bobbl (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Also ne 900er Blue und ne Redarc haben ein Wormshaftgetriebe, die 8er und 7er Blue nicht, die haben das stabilere Getriebe.
Warum die sich mit den Modellen so verrant haben, ne silberne Rolle Blue nennen und zwei Rollenmodell zweimal [(Blue Arc/Blac Arc) (Blue Arc 9000/Red Arc)] auf den Markt bringen weiß ich auch nicht, da musst du schon Spro selber fragen.

Dem TE würde ich trotzdem immernoch eine Blue Arc 7400/7300 empfehlen, oder er nimmt gleich eine Ryobi Applause, ist ja das selbe.
Die 800er Blue hat nen Metallknauf, der nicht jedem liegt, der Griff der 700er ist da kompatibler


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Größere/Höhere (je nach Modell bzw. Marke) Spule was mehr Wurfweite bringt


Aber nicht bei der Rolle, um die es geht.



> mehr Schnurfassung, so das man auch nach mehreren Abrissen noch genügend Schnur drauf hat


Wer fischt denn schon mit dem letzten Rest? Das kostet doch Weite ohne Ende, wenn man nur noch ne Wurfweite Geflecht auf der 4000er hat und sich die Schnurklänge über den Spulenrand quälen müssen... 



> die 4000er sind stabiler/robuster.


Aber nicht Bei der Rolle, um die es geht.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Das WS wär so gesehen eigentlich doch besser(?) aber wir Anfänger bemerken den Unterschied wohl sowieso nicht.....nehm ich mal stark an....



Das würde ich auch vermuten. Wenn du dich allerdings mal im Forum schlau machst, dann wirst du viele Berichte finden, bei denen Leuten eine Red Arc oder baugleiche Rolle bereits nach kurzer Zeit zerbröselt ist und sich in eine Kaffeemühle verwandelt hat. Mir ist das mit der WFT Alubraid auch passiert (ist praktisch das Selbe).

Aber das ist alles ein Uuuuuraltes Thema und es wird immer die Leute geben die sagen "Meine läuft super und die meiner Bekannten auch". Will ich auch garnicht abstreiten. Aber die Tatsache, daß es arge Produktionsschwankungen gibt und man auch ins Klo greifen kann, daß streiten selbst die eingefleischten Fans dieser Rolle mittlerweile nicht mehr ab. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn sie glaubwürdig sein wollen.

Meine Meinung: Natürlich kann man es versuchen mit der RA und sicher kann man hinterher auch vollauf zufrieden damit sein. Aber warum sollte man das Risiko eingehen, wenn es eine sehr ähnliche Rolle für weniger Geld gibt, die diese Probleme allem Anschein nach nicht hat (jedenfalls nicht in dem Maße).


----------



## Boesemanifan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Habt ihr einen Link wo ich die Blue Arc in 8400 kaufen kann ?


gruß


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wer fischt denn schon mit dem letzten Rest?


Leute die an einem anderem Gewässer (oder weiter weg) sind und keine Schnur zum nachfüllen dabei haben? Ich war letztes Jahr mit einigen Freunden in Plattling beim Spinnfischen auf Waller und hab in 8h knapp 180m abgerissen.
Beim Schleppen in den Bodden habe ich an einem Wochenende auch schonmal ~200m dringelassen. Beide Male konnte ich noch weiterfischen weil ich genügend Schnur drauf hatte.



> Das kostet doch Weite ohne Ende, wenn man nur noch ne Wurfweite Schnur auf der 4000er hat und sich die Schnurklänge über den Spulenrand quälen müssen...


Korrekt. Aber man kann damit ruhigen Gewissens auswerfen ohne die Unterwicklung mit auszuwerfen. Ich kennen keinen der auf einer 4000er Rolle zuviel Schnur drauf hat, aber genügend die schon mal zuwenig drauf hatten.
Bei den Preisen die man für gute Geflochtene zahlt, muss man nicht lange überlegen wieviel Schnur auf einer 4000er passt. Das ist teilweise schon zu schade für die Arbeit die man sich beim Unterfüttern mit Mono macht.
Das nächste ist dann, dass man auch ein paar Meter einer stärkeren Geflochtener draufbringt (Ich nehm die Blue Arc in Italien zum Spinnfischen auf Waller her) und wenn man auf eine 3000er eine 0,41mm Geflochtene aufwickelt, dann sieht man nach einem Gewaltwurf schon den Spulengrund und hat absolut keine Reserven mehr.


----------



## Boesemanifan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

@christian: Ich weiß zwar nich genau was du sagen wolltest aber naja... Ich hab verstanden, dass ich jetzt nicht unterfüttern soll. Richtig?


gruß


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

*Mir* ist es egal ob wer und wieviel unterfüttert. Ich halte es für Blödsinn mit Mono zu unterfüttern um Geflochtene zu sparen.


----------



## Boesemanifan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Boesemanifan schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen Link wo ich die Blue Arc in 8400 kaufen kann ?
> 
> 
> gruß




hat jemand einen ?


----------



## Anaconda1983 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Hallo,
wollte auch mal was hier rein schreiben, mir hat vor kurzem hier auch einer voll geholfen bei der suche nach der richtigen Rute und Rolle und hat mir was tolles zusammen gestellt (dank sensitivfischer ) was haltet ihr von dieser Rute, Chub outkast 12ft 2,75lb CR25 
und von Spro tfx7 40g WG 3,3m Rute?!
auf die Chub outkast nimm ich die Hardliner LCS Pro 1050 Rolle 
und auf Spro tfx die RED ARC 10300

grüße 

*
*


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

*sensitive ist einer der kompetentesten Leute hier im ganzen Forum,der mir auch zu meinen Combos verholfen hat!!!*

Ich habe mir für meine Karpfen/Hecht Vombo auch die Chub Outkast 12ft 2,75lbs gekauft und dazu die Baitrunner Aero GTE C die Combo hat mich 147€ gekostet,super ANGEBOT normal kostet die Rolle schon 130€...hehe
*
Wieviel hast für deine ChubOutkast bezahlt,ich 75€ für den Preis gibts die jetzt noch in dem Shop.

Bei der Chub Outkast kannst du nicht viel falsch machen,ich weiß nicht ob du den Bruch Test bei YouTube gesehen hast,das ist eine Super Rute für nen fairen Preis wenn man etwas sucht ansonsten mit ~120€ auch ordentlich



@OP was kostet die  840er BlueArc eigentlich????
*


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Leute die an einem anderem Gewässer (oder weiter weg) sind und keine Schnur zum nachfüllen dabei haben? Ich war letztes Jahr mit einigen Freunden in Plattling beim Spinnfischen auf Waller und hab in 8h knapp 180m abgerissen.Beim Schleppen in den Bodden habe ich an einem Wochenende auch schonmal ~200m dringelassen. Beide Male konnte ich noch weiterfischen weil ich genügend Schnur drauf hatte.



Dein erstes Beispiel hört sich ja noch so an, als wär Dir ein kräftiger Waller ausgebüxt. Mangels Erfahrung damit will ich mich dazu nicht äußern.

Beim zweiten jedoch entstehen bei mir große Fragezeichen, wie man sowas hinkriegt...



christian36 schrieb:


> Korrekt. Aber man kann damit ruhigen Gewissens auswerfen ohne die Unterwicklung mit auszuwerfen.



Das wird wohl unter normalen Umständen kaum passieren. Oder was hast Du so für Wurfweiten beim Spinnfischen? 



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich kennen keinen der auf einer 4000er Rolle zuviel Schnur drauf hat, aber genügend die schon mal zuwenig drauf hatten.



Wahrscheinlich Leute mit ähnlich komischen Verlustraten...



christian36 schrieb:


> Das nächste ist dann, dass man auch ein paar Meter einer stärkeren Geflochtener draufbringt (Ich nehm die Blue Arc in Italien zum Spinnfischen auf Waller her) und wenn man auf eine 3000er eine 0,41mm Geflochtene aufwickelt, dann sieht man nach einem Gewaltwurf schon den Spulengrund und hat absolut keine Reserven mehr.



Da nähern wir uns des Pudels Kern. Ist Dir aufgefallen, dass es hier nicht um Wallerblinkern geht und somit schon allein die Idee einer 0,41er Schnur thematisch etwas absurd sein dürfte?

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass da sich die Spule etwas schneller füllt, als bei einer anzuratenden Geflochtenen mit 4-8 Kilo, die man für *Hecht* und *Zander* nunmal braucht (siehe Eingangsposting). Klar kann man auch davon hunderte Meter auf einmal auf die Spule packen. Wenn die Hälfte davon aber verbaselt ist, wirfts sich trotzdem sch***e... Und spätestens dann müßte man vielleicht unterfüttern und umspulen...

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, klingt merkwürdig, wenn solche Großwelsfänger "Neulingen" in Sachen Spinnfischen helfen wollen... #d


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Beim zweiten jedoch entstehen bei mir große Fragezeichen, wie man sowas hinkriegt...


Fischverluste durch Schnurbruch hatte ich da nicht. Das Problem ist das die Schnur an der schwächsten Stelle reisst und das ist in Verbindung mit No-Knots da wo sie aufgeraut ist. Bei einem Abriss kanns schonmal passieren das 40m Schnur weg sind.
Das gleiche wie beim Schleppen mit tieflaufenden Wobblern.



> Das wird wohl unter normalen Umständen kaum passieren. Oder was hast Du so für Wurfweiten beim Spinnfischen?


Kommt auf den Kunstköder an. Bei 4er Kopytos mit 21g Rundkopf ~50m und bei meinen umgebauten Weitwurfblinkern ~100m (sind dann allerdings extreme Gewaltwürfe). Beides sind gemessene Weiten.



> Wahrscheinlich Leute mit ähnlich komischen Verlustraten...


Schnurverluste durch Abrisse passieren immer, weshalb es sinnbefreit ist mit wenig Hauptschnur zu fischen und statt dessen mehr zu unterfüttern.


> Da nähern wir uns des Pudels Kern. Ist Dir aufgefallen, dass es hier nicht um Wallerblinkern geht und somit schon allein die Idee einer 0,41er Schnur thematisch etwas absurd sein dürfte?


Das mit der 0,41 war ein übertriebenes Beispiel meinerseits. Fakt ist aber auch das geflochtene Schnüre bei gleicher Durchmesserangabe unterschiedlich dick sind und zum Teil noch dicker werden weil sie ausfransen oder sich vollsaugen.



> Klar kann man auch davon hunderte Meter auf einmal auf die Spule packen. Wenn die Hälfte davon aber verbaselt ist, wirfts sich trotzdem sch***e... Und spätestens dann müßte man vielleicht unterfüttern und umspulen...


Ebenfalls richtig. Aber wenn man unterfüttert *muss* man umspulen und kann nicht weiterfischen (wenn mal soviel Schnur verbaselt ist). Stellt sich die Frage wieso man sich die Arbeit zweimal machen soll bzw. überhaupt unterfüttert und nicht gleich mit neuer Geflochtener auffüllt.



> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, klingt merkwürdig, wenn solche Großwelsfänger "Neulingen" in Sachen Spinnfischen helfen wollen... #d


Ich habe gesagt das eine größere Rolle "besser" ist, weil sie i. d. R. schwerer ist und somit die Rute nicht kopflastig wird (hängt aber von der gesamten Kombi ab). Außerdem ist man mit einer höheren Schnurfassung immer auf der sicheren Seite, weil man die Abrisse nicht mit ein kalkulieren kann. Dazu kommt noch das die Spule größer/höher ist und man somit auch wieder auf ein Plus an Wurfweite kommt.
Auf der anderen Seite warte ich noch immer auf Argumente die für die kleinere Rolle sprechen. Mal abgesehen von den Ausreden das Geflochtene so teuer ist.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ah, ich sehe. Und schüttele aus ganz verschiedenen Gründen den Kopf. 

Es gibt ne ganz einfache Lösung für das Problem. Nämlich den Einbau einer Sollbruchstelle am Ende der Schnur.

Das beugt Verlusten vor. Hilft zu vermeiden, dass zig Meter Schnur - ne prima und meist tödliche Vogelfalle - im Wasser rumschwimmen. Schont den Geldbeutel. Wenn die Sollbruchstelle zudem eine vorgeschaltene Mono ist, verhindert sie sogar Schnurverluste durch Aufrauhen am Ende der Schnur. Bei Verwendung Letzterer gibts sogar noch weitere Vorteile, wie eine leichte zusätzliche Pufferung. Da schlitzt manch Fisch auch mal nicht aus... 

Solltest Du vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken und könnte auch ein Tipp für den TE sein. Dann reichen nämlich 150m locker und das auch mal ne ganze Saison lang. 

P.S.: Wie gesagt, mangels Welserfahrung weiß ich nicht, ob man solche Sollbruchstellen auch auf extrem trimmen kann, d.h. ebenso mit leicht geringerer Tragkraft als die Hauptschur. Sollte aber eigentlich ja auch möglich sein...


----------



## Boesemanifan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Soll ich nun Unterfüttern oder nich ??? #q   |supergri 

also wie findet ihr die Kombo, die ich mir bis jetzt rausgesucht hab:
- Jackson STL 1 2,70m WG: 30-75g (was denkt ihr kann ich da für Shads benutzen?)

- Red Arc 10400 ( hoffe auf Links wo ich die Blue arc 840 kaufen könnte#6)

- und Schnur Power Pro 0,15 oder 0,19, aber 0,15 sollte reichen

gruß


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

OP nimm die RedArc 10300/10400 oder eine BlueArc der 9000er Reihe die haben beide das WormShaft Getriebe und wie ja gesagt wird ist die Blue robuster als die Red....nur bleibt die Frage offen wieso alle die Red kaufen anstatt der Blue und wieso auch unser Tackler zur Red rät...und der hats super drauf und empfiehlt den Leuten nicht einfach was damit er Geld verdient hat sondern er will das die Leute wieder kommen,aber egal anderes Thema.

Das WormShaft Getriebe ist dem Excenter bei der dünnen Schnur die drauf kommt eigentlich vorzuziehen weils dir mit Excenter öfters mal passieren kann das die Schnur beim auswerfen eingeklemmt.... von daher würd für mich nichts anderes in Frage kommen.

*Es gibt in keinem Internet Shop der 5 wo ich geschaut habe das 8400er Modell*,selbe bei Ebay wenn dann gibts nur die 8300(also vergiss das 8400er Modell)...aber hier wird ja gesagt das sei zuwenig was ich immer noch für NICHT RICHTIG halte.

Beim 3000er Model kriegste ca 190m 0,25 Mono drauf, vom Geflecht brauchst für Hecht ca ne Schnur mit 9-max 10kg Tragkraft das wär dann je nach Hersteller ca ne 0,15er Schnur....das macht dann so round about 280m also bitte wem das beim SPINNEN zu wenig ist dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr....

Wie weit werfen manche Ihre Spinnköder aus auf 200m oder bringt Ihr die mitm Boot raus?:q

Mehr wie 40-50m wirft man seine Kunst Köder normal sowieso nie aus also würden auch 150m reichen und dann sollten  250-300m LOCKER AUSREICHEN,von Waller usw,.. brauchen wir garnicht erst anfangen weil er dazu die falschen Wirbel, die falsche Schnur,falsche Haken, falsche Combo usw,.... hat und sollte ein ordentlicher Waller rangehen zerbricht sowieso innerhalb von spätestens 5 Minuten eins der Geräte in alle Einzelteile.

Wenn du meinst du musst das 4000er Model kaufen kaufst halt das und unterfütterst bald deine halbe Rolle mit Mono.....weiß nicht wie deine Stammgewässer sind aber wie bei den meisten werdens halt so 6-20Hektar Seen sein oder?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> OP nimm die RedArc 10300/10400 oder eine BlueArc der 9000er Reihe die haben beide das WormShaft Getriebe und wie ja gesagt wird ist die Blue robuster als die Red.
> 
> Das WormShaft Getriebe istdem Excenter bei der dünnen Schnur die drauf kommt eigentlich vorzuziehen weils dir mit Excenter öfters mal passiert das die Schnur beim auswerfen eingeklemmt wird.... von daher würd für mich nichts anderes in Frage kommen.



Knigge, Du schreibst wiedermal Stuß #d. Das Wormshaft an sich ist weniger robust, egal, ob in der blauen oder roten. Beim normalen Angeln muß einem das jedoch nicht unbedingt auffallen...

Und ansonsten ist gerade das langsame und sehr parallel wickelnde Wormshaft der Arcs ein Perückenbilder, zumindest bei dünnen oder aufgerauhten Schnüren: klick klack.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ah, ich sehe. Und schüttele aus ganz verschiedenen Gründen den Kopf.
> 
> Es gibt ne ganz einfache Lösung für das Problem. Nämlich den Einbau einer Sollbruchstelle am Ende der Schnur.


Eine Sollbruchstelle? Das ist keine Lösung, sondern ein Witz oder?!



> Das beugt Verlusten vor. Hilft zu vermeiden, dass zig Meter Schnur - ne prima und meist tödliche Vogelfalle - im Wasser rumschwimmen. Schont den Geldbeutel. Wenn die Sollbruchstelle zudem eine vorgeschaltene Mono ist, verhindert sie sogar Schnurverluste durch Aufrauhen am Ende der Schnur. Bei Verwendung Letzterer gibts sogar noch weitere Vorteile, wie eine leichte zusätzliche Pufferung. Da schlitzt manch Fisch auch mal nicht aus...


Sry, aber jetzt wirds lächerlich.



> Solltest Du vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken und könnte auch ein Tipp für den TE sein. Dann reichen nämlich 150m locker und das auch mal ne ganze Saison lang.


Absichtlich Schwachstellen einbauen, damit man sich die paar Kröten für die Schnur spart und zudem noch riskieren muss das ein kampfstarker Fisch mit Kunstköder incl. Vorfach im Maul rumschwimmt?

@Boesemanifan
Ob Du unterfütterst oder nicht bleibt voll und ganz Dir überlassen und eine 0,15mm PowerPro ist (rein von der Tragkraft her) ausreichend für jeden Hecht und Zander.

@Knigge007
Die Angaben der Schnurfassung auf einer Rolle beziehen sich zum Großteil auf Monofile; auf eine RedArc 10300 bringst Du definitiv keine 200m 0,19mm PowerPro.


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Knigge, Du schreibst wiedermal Stuß #d. Das Wormshaft an sich ist weniger robust, egal, ob in der blauen oder roten. Beim normalen Angeln muß einem jedoch nicht unbedingt auffallen...
> 
> Und ansonsten ist gerade das langsame und sehr parallel wickelnde Wormshaft der Arcs ein Perückenbilder, zumindest bei dünnen oder aufgerauhten Schnüren: klick klack.




ne ne ich hab gemeint das ja überall gesagt wird das die BlueArcs etwas robuster sind als die RedArcs...hab ich wohl wieder zu schnell und undeutlich geschrieben(wie immer...ich schau beim tippen garnicht auf meine Finger),das war jedenfalls damit gemeint

Ich weiß halt von nem Kumpel der bald nach jedem spinnen stinkesauer nachhause kommt weil er mit der BlueArc ich glaub ein 7000er Modell nur Probleme hat wegen einklemmen.

Was das mit den Perücken angeht hab ich hier vorhin nen Thread gefunden dass das auch an den Schnüren liegt zb die Fireline soll da oft Theater machen...ich weiß nur nich mehr welche da gut ist,aber du bestimmt
*
Das mit den Perücken kann man doch durch Schnur abbremsen generell etwas verhindern oder verwechsle ich da wieder was(hab Heute schonwider viel zuviele Threads gelesen,glaub schonwieder viereckige Augen)?*


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Eine Sollbruchstelle? Das ist keine Lösung, sondern ein Witz oder?!



Nein, das meine ich völlig ernst. 



christian36 schrieb:


> Absichtlich Schwachstellen einbauen, damit man sich die paar Kröten für die Schnur spart und zudem noch riskieren muss das ein kampfstarker Fisch mit Kunstköder incl. Vorfach im Maul rumschwimmt?



"Schwachstelle" bedeutet hier lediglich einen lokal definierten Tragkraftverlust von vielleicht 10%. Statt 10kg also 9kg. Hängt von Deinem Schnüren und Knotenkünsten ab. Daran scheiterts im Drill nicht. (Versuch mal ein entsprechendes Gewicht mit Deiner Rute zu heben, dann weißt Du auch, dass dieses in der normalen Spinnangelpraxis *faktisch nicht vorkommt*...). Da machen weder Rute noch Bremse mit. So eine Kraft bringst Du nur beim Hängerlösen auf die Schnur...

Und falls Du doch diese Sorge haben solltest, wählst Du Deine Schnüre halt ne Nummer stärker. Hunderte Meter Schnur pro Jahr im Wasser zu lassen, ist dagegen mal so richtig schxxxe, auch im Vergleich zu einem Fisch, der vielleicht mal genau die Differenz zwischen "Schwachstelle" und Tragkraft der Hauptschnur nutzt, um mit dem Köder im Maul zu entfleuchen (was bei mir noch nicht vorkam, auch nicht bei sehr dünnen Schnüren mit einer Tragkraft der Sollbruchstelle von <3kg).


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Also wie ich in deinem Link gelesen habe(DANKE) hat der eine mit der 10300er.........ach ne komm ich kopiers hier rein

This:


Hallo,

ich habe eine 10300er mit 0,15er Power Pro. Bisher hatte ich noch nie eine Perücke trotz häufigen Einsatzes und Fischen mit leichten Spinnködern. Die Spule ist bis max. 1mm zum Rand gefüllt.
Vielleicht liegt's ja auch an dieser neuen InvisiBraid...#c|kopfkrat
Jedenfalls ist bei einem Wormshaftgetriebe die Verwendung von glatten, oberflächenversiegelten Schnüren von Vorteil.


Er macht zum Zander/Hecht spinnen ja sowieso eher ne 0,14er-0,18er drauf(?) also dürfte er was das angeht ja auch keine Probleme kriegen wenn man das beherzigt was da gesagt wurde.

In nem anderen Thread hat auch der AngelDet was zu RedArc und Geflecht gesagt..muss mal schauen ob ich den Thread nochmal finde da hat er einige Schnüre aufgelistet die Perücken machen und welche die keine machen,den meinte ich vorhin auch!


----------



## Boesemanifan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Meint ihr ich kann mit der Jackson STL 1 30-75g eine lindy muskie Tandem fischen (46g) ??? Ich weiß ich Nerv warscheinlich schon......#t   Gruss


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ja klar deine Rute hat ein WG von 30-75g du liegst genau in der Mitte...alles was in dem Bereich liegt geht...also auch mehr wie 46g......


----------



## Anaconda1983 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Dazu kommen die Hallodris, die erst einen Monat lang angeln gehen, immer noch ihre erste Rolle fischen und nichts anderes kennen, aber sich trotzdem berufen fühlen jedem gescheite Gerätetipps geben zu müssen. #d
> 
> Wenn du "vom Fach" bist, dann wirst du sicher auch in der Lage sein die Vor- und Nachteile eines Schneckenrad-Getriebes im Vergleich mit einem Excenterrad beurteilen können.
> 
> ...


sorry wenn ich mich da jetzt einmische.... also meiner Meinung nach hat überhaupt gar keine erfahrung... muss dir nur mal den beitrag lesen...|supergri von wegen ein monat fischen usw... der hat die Angel noch nicht mal ausgepackt|supergri#h

das ist von ihm... also Knigge oder wie der heisst....der beitrag ist vom 28.12  übrigens und er weiss ja alles |muahah:und |gutenach

Knigge007 
  			Mitglied

				Dabei seit: 08.2009

				Ort: Baden Würrtemberg
 				 				 					Beiträge: 139 				







*AW: Bin Laie brauche Tipps!!!* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			puhhhhhh ganze Fred durchgelesen..heidabizga........sensitive hats wieder gerissen!#6


OP CarpHeart.tv usw,.. haste ja schon von Fisch und Fang gibts seit ~2 Monaten auch so ein Kanal den ich jedenfalls besser wie bissclips finde nur da so neu halt noch recht wenig Video Material am Start ist aber das wird ja noch.....

http://www.youtube.com/user/fischundfangmagazin


Sensitivefischer das mit deiner Pirsch wenn du das Gewässer morgens abcheckst usw,.. könntest mir wenn du Böcke hast später irgendwann mal etwas genauer erklären aber da komm ich dann auf dich zu.

Jedenfalls wollt ich mich auch nochmals bedanken für deine Hilfe u.a. auch Heute Abend,is ja nicht selbstverständlich das ein fremder sich so mirnichts dirnichts den ganzen Shop anschaut und einem Sachen raussucht(mein ich jetzt auf unsere PN Aktion bezogen) und seine kostbare Zeit opfert.:vik:

Zwecks Rute kauf ich auf jeden Fall auch die Chub Outkast wohl dann in dem Moritz Shop..dort is die Rute ja bald 50€ billiger wie in den anderen Shops...loooool

Nur welche Länge 3,6m oder 3,9m(?) und mit 2,75lbs weil die 3lbs ja doch sehr steif sein soll und die Drills mit der 2,75er mehr Fun machen.

Achso genau wie ich hier rauslesen konnte hab ich bei meiner Angeldomäne Bestellung Heute/Gestern Abend beim Futterkorb glaub einen Fehlkauf gemacht..diesen  https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/pr...schlitten.html  hab ich gekauft mit 30g Blei...wenn ich das Futter noch dazunehme komm ich ja beim Futterkorb schon auf ein Gesamt Gewicht von ~50g hmmm.......wohl zu schwer oder?

Da steht ja dabei man könne den Bleischlitten austauschen..wenn ich das richtig verstehe heisst ich kann da einen mit 20g 10g 40g halt wie ich will draufmachen oder bin ich total falsch?

Weil dann könnt ichs ja so lassen und einfach leichteres Blei dazukaufen....hmmmm

Also ich geh jetzt auch mal ins NESCHT hab schon VIERECKIGE Augen

Gn8 bzw euch Arbeiter juten morgen....lool|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Jungs, schaltet mal wieder einen Gang runter...

Boesemanifan                 sucht eine Combo zum Spinnfischen als Einsteiger.

Die hier schon mehrfach genannten Ruten dürften das alle locker abdecken. Wie schon mehrfach gesagt würde ich Dir raten die Ruten mal in die Hand zu nehmen und nach Gefühl zu entscheiden. Ich würde Dir noch einmal zur 7300/7400er BlueArc raten. Die Rolle bietet eine ordentliche Performance zu einem guten Preis und wird Dich vermutlich lange fehlerfrei begleiten. Eine Shimano Exage wäre z.B. eine Alternative, die sicher prislich auch in Frage kommt und z.B. vor kurzem als beste Spinnrolle in ihrer Preisklasse ausgezeichnet wurde.

Eine geflochtenen Schnur wie z.B. PowerPro in 10lbs kostet nicht die Welt und wird Dir reichen. 270m gibt es unter 20€ frei Haus.

Bitte tue Dir selber einen Gefallen und höre nicht auf Tips von Leuten, die selber noch keine Ahnung vom Angeln haben und munter Tips geben. Eine der ersten Sachen die Du lernen wirst ist das bei den meisten geflochtenen Schnüren leider die Tragkraft über- und der Durchmesser stark untertrieben sind. Eine mit 0,06mm angegebene Whiplash hat z.B. real fast 0,30mm, weswegen die Menge Schnur die auf die Spule passt bei geflochtener sehr schlecht abzuschätzen ist. In der Realität passen z.B. ca. 270m PowerPro 10lbs (in Deutschland glaube ich als 0,15mm bezeichnet) auf eine Daiwa-Rolle mit Angabe 185m 0,30mm.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> In der Realität passen z.B. ca. 270m PowerPro 10lbs (in Deutschland glaube ich als 0,15mm bezeichnet) auf eine Daiwa-Rolle mit Angabe 185m 0,30mm.


*zustimm* 10lb der PowerPro entsprechen einer 0,15mm in Deutschland.


----------



## bobbl (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Also.
Wer auch immer die Blue Arc 8400 sucht, der sollte sich mal Google Shopping anschaun.
Produkt Namen eingeben, Preisbereich eingeben uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund:

http://www.google.de/products?q=blue+arc+8000&hl=de


Viel Spaß beim Aussuchen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Jungs, schaltet mal wieder einen Gang runter...
> 
> Boesemanifan                 sucht eine Combo zum Spinnfischen als Einsteiger.
> 
> ...



So ist es #6. Man muß da keine Verrenkungen machen und schon gar nicht als Anfänger. 



Boesemanifan schrieb:


> Meint ihr ich kann mit der Jackson STL 1 30-75g eine lindy muskie Tandem fischen (46g) ??? Ich weiß ich Nerv warscheinlich schon......#t   Gruss



Was sowas angeht, besorg Dir erstmal ne Palette Standardköder (Gufis in verschiedenen Größen und mit verschiedenen Bleiköpfen, Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler) und schau wie Du damit zurechtkommst. Ruhig mal irgendwo durch klare Wasser ziehen und anschauen, wie der Köder sich bei schnellem/langsamen Einholen, leichten Schlägen, Zupfern verhält. Erst danach solltest Du zu den ausgefalleneren Sachen wechseln.


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Zu Anaconda brauch ich ja wohl nicht viel sagen...außer dass das mehr als armseelig ist...

Zwecks fischen sag ich nur eins...ich war schon als Bubi von 8 Jährchen über knapp 7 Jahre hinweg jede Woche mindestens 2-3 mal an angeln und nicht nur vor unserer Haustüre...was nicht heisst das ich mich auskenne vorallem nicht mit heutigem Gerät! 
Hab erst letztens bei meinem Onkel meine alte Angelausrüstung angeschaut und war buff wie schwer und globig die Ruten und vorallem Rollen damals waren,aber solche Späße wie hier wo man Tonnenweise Threads und Fragen von anderen Usern ausgräbt (schon das ist ne elends armseelige Nummer,da kommt der wahre Karakter zum Vorschein)kannst dir echt sparen das ist allerletzte SCHUBLADE,mehr sag ich dazu nicht,und wenn noch was ist kannst dich ja per PN melden.

Natürlich kommt so was von jemandem der noch grüner hinter den Ohren ist als ich.......war ja klar.

Und nun lass es einfach gut sein!!!!


*Und ich* werd mich in Zukunft auch etwas zurückhalten mit einigen Aussagen,wenn ich irgendwie Gaymäßig rübergekommen bin dann tuts mir leid war nicht so gemeint,SORRY!!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Das nächste ist dann, dass man auch ein paar Meter einer stärkeren Geflochtener draufbringt (Ich nehm die Blue Arc in Italien zum Spinnfischen auf Waller her) und wenn man auf eine 3000er eine 0,41mm Geflochtene aufwickelt, dann sieht man nach einem Gewaltwurf schon den Spulengrund und hat absolut keine Reserven mehr.



Ach so, ne 4000er Rolle nimmst du zum Spinnfischen auf Waller. Mit 0.41er Geflochtener. In Italien. Ok! Ich steh ja auch auf Light-Tackle... #t

Mal abgesehen davon, daß es in deinem Statement darum ging, daß es keinen objektiven Grund gäbe *beim Hechtfischen* auf eine 3000er Rolle zurückzugreifen... Deine immensen Schnurverluste wundern mich jetzt nicht mehr so.


----------



## daci7 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ach so, ne 4000er Rolle nimmst du zum Spinnfischen auf Waller. Mit 0.41er Geflochtener. in Italien. Ok!
> 
> Ich überlassen den Thread dann mal den Experten. Bei der ganzen, geballten Kompetenz kann ich nicht mehr mitreden.



ich verstehs so, dass er die 3000er mit 0,41er geflecht zum wallerspinnen nimmt.
machts jetz nicht besser ich weiß :q

aber bevor hier weiter groß rumgestänkert wird werd ich mich schnell wieder verziehn!
 zum schluss noch an den te:
hol dir die rute im laden, damit du die mal begrabschen kannst. gleichzeitig holste dir nen paar kunstköder, vorfächer, wirbel usw und wenn die rollen da sind kannste die auch mal anschaun 
falls nicht würd ich dir ne 3000er bluearc empfehlen, aber das hat sich ja schon seit ner weile rauskristllisiert.

viel spaß!


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ich möchte dann mal wissen, was er denn da beim Wallerblinkern für eine Rute dazu einsetzt und ob die dann mit der 4000er "Wallerrolle" nicht etwa kopflastig wird. Brrr! |bigeyes



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt das eine größere Rolle "besser" ist, weil sie i. d. R. schwerer ist und somit die Rute nicht kopflastig wird (hängt aber von der gesamten Kombi ab). Außerdem ist man mit einer höheren Schnurfassung immer auf der sicheren Seite, weil man die Abrisse nicht mit ein kalkulieren kann. Dazu kommt noch das die Spule größer/höher ist und man somit auch wieder auf ein Plus an Wurfweite kommt.
> Auf der anderen Seite warte ich noch immer auf Argumente die für die kleinere Rolle sprechen. Mal abgesehen von den Ausreden das Geflochtene so teuer ist.



Halt dich doch einfach mal ans Thema, es geht um eine Rolle für Hecht, genaugenommen waren wir bei der Blue Arc und da ist die 3000er nicht leichter und die Spule auch nicht kleiner als bei der 4000er.



christian36 schrieb:


> Schnurverluste durch Abrisse passieren immer, weshalb es sinnbefreit ist mit wenig Hauptschnur zu fischen und statt dessen mehr zu unterfüttern.


Nicht immer von sich auf Andere schließen, mir ist jedenfalls noch nicht die halbe Schnurfüllung abhanden gekommen . Ich frag mich wie man das anstellt, wenn man nicht gerade vollkommen untertackelt beim Großwaller-Lotteriespiel mitmacht.

Ich überlassen den Thread dann mal den Experten. Vor der ganzen, geballten Kompetenz von Knigge007 und christian36 kann man nur seinen Hut ziehen #6, da kann ich nicht mehr mitreden!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Ich setze seit einigen Jahren 4000er Rollen ohne Probleme zum gezielten Spinnfischen auf Waller ein. Ob das jetzt die TwinPower FA, PG, Slammer oder die Blue Arc ist und hatte bisher noch nie irgendwelche Probleme oder von anderen gehört das jemand mit diesen Rollen Probleme hatte (beim gezielten Spinnfischen auf Waller). Mit ~400g ist die BlackCat Fun Stick und die DAM Mad Cat Spinn am Vordergriff ausbalanciert. Wo siehst Du ein Problem damit mit einer 4000er Rolle gezielt auf Waller zu gehen? Robuste Rollen in der Größe die das ohne irgendwelche Probleme aushalten gibt es genug.

Nochmal zur Rollengröße: *Für* eine 4000er Rolle spricht das die Spule höher/größer ist und sich somit positiv auf die Wurfweite und auf die Schnurfassung auswirkt. Das "Mehr Gewicht, Robuster, Stabiler, .. mal außer Acht gelassen weil das je nach Modell unterschiedlich ist).
Das sind objektive Gründe die ich schon ein paar Mal genannt hab obwohl ich noch immer nichts gehört hab das für eine 3000er Rolle spricht.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Halt dich doch einfach mal ans Thema, es geht um eine Rolle für Hecht, genaugenommen waren wir bei der Blue Arc und da ist die 3000er nicht leichter und die Spule auch nicht kleiner als bei der 4000er.


öhm.. wenn die Spule nicht kleiner ist, wieso fasst dann die 3000er weniger Schnur als die 4000er?



> Nicht immer von sich auf Andere schließen, mir ist jedenfalls noch nicht die halbe Schnurfüllung abhanden gekommen .


Nicht immer von sich auf Andere schließen.



> Ich frag mich wie man das anstellt, wenn man nicht gerade vollkommen untertackelt beim Großwaller-Lotteriespiel mitmacht.


Mal eine ernstgemeinte und nicht ironische oder sarkastische Frage an Dich: Was stellst Du Dir unter "Wallertauglicher Spinnkombi" vor? Ich hab keine Großwallertaugliche Spinnkombi die schwerer als 800g ist.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Rollengröße: *Für* eine 4000er Rolle spricht das die Spule höher/größer ist und sich somit positiv auf die Wurfweite und auf die Schnurfassung auswirkt. Das "Mehr Gewicht, Robuster, Stabiler, .. mal außer Acht gelassen weil das je nach Modell unterschiedlich ist).
> Das sind objektive Gründe die ich schon ein paar Mal genannt hab obwohl ich noch immer nichts gehört hab das für eine 3000er Rolle spricht.



Du willst immer noch nicht kapieren, daß die 4000er Arc keine Größere Spule hat, sondern die Spule der 3000er lediglich flacher ist oder? Du willst auch nicht einsehen, daß die 4000er maximal ein paar Gramm schwerer ist als die 3000er, was sich am Rollenhalter auf die Kopflastigkeit wohl so ziemlich garnicht auswirkt. Des Weiteren kriegst du auf die 3000er wohl so viel 5-7Kg Geflochtene, daß man damit fröhlich ein Jahr lang abreissen kann, mal abgesehen davon, daß man evtl. auch darüber nachdenken könnte ein Vorfach zu verwenden, wenn man - warum auch immer - ständig Hauptschnur einbüßt.

Und nun die Pro Argumente: Die 3000er spart Schnur (wenn man sie vollmacht), oder man muß nicht so viel unterfüttern. Und sie ist sogar 2-3 EUR günstiger. :q Und wenn einem das irgendwann dann nicht mehr lang kauft man sich eben ne 4000er E-Spule dazu.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> öhm.. wenn die Spule nicht kleiner ist, wieso fasst dann die 3000er weniger Schnur als die 4000er?



Schwer vorstellbar, nicht wahr? |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Wie kann das nur angehen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Du willst immer noch nicht kapieren, daß die 4000er Arc keine Größere Spule hat, sondern die Spule der 3000er lediglich flacher ist oder? Du willst auch nicht einsehen, daß die 4000er maximal ein paar Gramm schwerer ist als die 3000er, was sich am Rollenhalter auf die Kopflastigkeit wohl so ziemlich garnicht auswirkt. Des Weiteren kriegst du auf die 3000er wohl so viel 5-7Kg Geflochtene, daß man damit fröhlich ein Jahr lang abreissen kann, mal abgesehen davon, daß man evtl. auch darüber nachdenken könnte ein Vorfach zu verwenden, wenn man - warum auch immer - ständig Hauptschnur einbüßt.


Ich verwende ein Vorfach. Meistens ein gequetschtes Stahlvorfach beim Hechtfischen oder 13,6kg Hardmono beim Spinnfischen auf Zander. Nur in Verbindung mit einem No-Knot bleibt die Tragkraft der Hauptschnur dahingehend erhalten, dass sie nicht am Knoten abreissen kann (eben weil No-Knot). Ergo reisst sie da ab, wo sie aufgeraut ist und das kann schonmal nach 30m sein.
Ist jetzt nicht sarkastisch gemeint, aber sei froh das Du mit einer Schnurfüllung einer 3000er Rolle das ganze Jahr über auskommst. Ich lad Dich gerne mal zu uns an die Donau ein und zahl Dir eine Session übers Wochenende. Danach kannst Du Schnur kaufen fahren.



> Und nun die Pro Argumente: Die 3000er spart Schnur (wenn man sie vollmacht), oder man muß nicht so viel unterfüttern. Und sie ist sogar 2-3 EUR günstiger. :q Und wenn einem das irgendwann dann nicht mehr lang kauft man sich eben ne 4000er E-Spule dazu.


Die 3000er fasst 150m/0.28mm und die 4000er 150m/0.33mm und eine 270m Geflochtene (PowerPro oder TufLine) kostet keine 30€.
Ergo: Bei der 4000er hat man eine größere Schnurfassung und ist somit auf der sicheren Seite wenn man z. B. an unbekanntem Gewässer fischt und die Abrisse nicht einkalkulieren kann oder man z. B. einige Meter Schnur abschneiden muss, weil sie beschädigt ist.


----------



## stichling-hunter (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> *Beim Schleppen in den Bodden* habe ich an einem Wochenende auch schonmal ~200m dringelassen.


Meines Wissens ist Schleppen in den Boddengewässern verboten! |bigeyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Was sowas angeht, besorg Dir erstmal ne Palette Standardköder (Gufis in verschiedenen Größen und mit verschiedenen Bleiköpfen, Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler) und schau wie Du damit zurechtkommst. Ruhig mal irgendwo durch klare Wasser ziehen und anschauen, wie der Köder sich bei schnellem/langsamen Einholen, leichten Schlägen, Zupfern verhält. Erst danach solltest Du zu den ausgefalleneren Sachen wechseln.



Jepp, sehe ich auch so. An den "normalen" Ködern kann man erst mal ein bisschen was ausprobieren und feststellen, was bei euch am Gewässer Sinn macht. Nicht jeder Köder der an anderen Gewässern gut geht wird auch an Deinem Gewässer erfolgreich sein, mit den ganz normalen Ködern kann man erst mal rausfinden in welchen Gewässerbereichen man gut fängt und sich dann dazu passende Köder besorgen. 

Am Anfang ein paar Mepps-Spinner in verschiedenen Größen, ein paar Blinker und ein kleines Sortiment Gummifisch, damit bist Du gut gerüstet. #6


----------



## Seefliege (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

#h

                     Zitat von *christian36* 

 
_ Das nächste ist dann, dass man auch ein paar Meter einer stärkeren Geflochtener draufbringt (Ich nehm die Blue Arc in Italien zum Spinnfischen auf Waller her) und wenn man auf eine 3000er eine 0,41mm Geflochtene aufwickelt, dann sieht man nach einem Gewaltwurf schon den Spulengrund und hat absolut keine Reserven mehr.

für diesen einsatzbereich gibt es ja auch noch eine Blue Arc 7550 mit einer ausreichenden schnurfassung. ich verwende sie auch für mein gelegentliches spinnfischen auf wels, da sie wie die kleinen sehr robust ist. da passt auch locker ne 0,41er tufline drauf. auf der e-spule hab ich die 0,28er für den einsatz in norwegen. #6
_


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich verwende ein Vorfach. Meistens ein gequetschtes Stahlvorfach beim Hechtfischen oder 13,6kg Hardmono beim Spinnfischen auf Zander.



Wicked redet, glaube ich, nicht von Deinem Stahlvorfach. Das ist so obligatorisch, dass es unnötig ist, dies zu erwähnen.



christian36 schrieb:


> Nur in Verbindung mit einem No-Knot bleibt die Tragkraft der Hauptschnur dahingehend erhalten, dass sie nicht am Knoten abreissen kann (eben weil No-Knot). Ergo reisst sie da ab, wo sie aufgeraut ist und das kann schonmal nach 30m sein.



Mit Verlaub, Du bist der Einzige, der mir jemals ein solches Problem schilderte. Sämtliche Leute, die ich persönlich kenne und mit denen ich angle, kennen solche permanenten Schnurverluste nicht. Keinem ist je ein Fisch mit Köder durch Schnurbruch abgehauen (Es sei denn ein Hecht überbiss mal ein Stahlvorfach). Alle diese Leute inkl. mir angeln mit Schnüren, die im Bereich 3-8 Kilo liegen, landeten damit sicher Welse bis 1,30, Hechte ü 1m, Zander bis 95cm und fischten ihre unterfütterte Schnur länger als eine Saison. Alles klar?



christian36 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nicht sarkastisch gemeint, aber sei froh das Du mit einer Schnurfüllung einer 3000er Rolle das ganze Jahr über auskommst.



Das ist mithin ziemlich normal. Unnormal und völlig daneben ist es dagegen, Unmengen vermeidbaren Schnurmülls im Wasser zu produzieren. 



christian36 schrieb:


> Ergo: Bei der 4000er hat man eine größere Schnurfassung und ist somit auf der sicheren Seite wenn man z. B. an unbekanntem Gewässer fischt und die Abrisse nicht einkalkulieren kann oder man z. B. einige Meter Schnur abschneiden muss, weil sie beschädigt ist.



Ach herrje, jetzt sinds die unbekannten und hängerträchtigen Gewässer. Oben genannte Leute und ich fischen in der Regel in Stauseen (Stubben am Grund!), der Oder, der Elbe usw....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Hier noch ein bisschen Futter zum Nachdenken:

klick

klack

und

klick klack


----------



## daci7 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

ich denke mal, dass man den rhein auch als hängeträchtiges gewässer bezeichnen kann, beonders wenn man seine gufis im bereich von buhnen und steinpackungen durchs wasserzieht. und trotzdem ist es mir noch nicht passiert größere mengen schnur im wasser zu lassen. 150m hauptschnur, unterfüttert mit mono haben bis jetzt immer eine saison gehalten.
noknots verwerde ich übrigens auch ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich verwende ein Vorfach. Meistens ein gequetschtes Stahlvorfach beim Hechtfischen oder 13,6kg Hardmono beim Spinnfischen auf Zander. Nur in Verbindung mit einem No-Knot bleibt die Tragkraft der Hauptschnur dahingehend erhalten, dass sie nicht am Knoten abreissen kann (eben weil No-Knot). Ergo reisst sie da ab, wo sie aufgeraut ist und das kann schonmal nach 30m sein.



Das wird dir aber kaum passieren, wenn du Kaulbarschspezis' Tip mit der "Sollbruchstelle" mit etwas weniger Häme entgegengenommen hättest. Damit meint er nix anderes als die Tragkraft des Vorfachs etwas unterhalb der der Hauptschnur anzusiedeln. Denn dann reißt dir bei einem Hänger nur das Vorfach ab. Und dir geht es genauso:



> Ist jetzt nicht sarkastisch gemeint, aber sei froh das Du mit einer Schnurfüllung einer 3000er Rolle das ganze Jahr über auskommst.





> Ich lad Dich gerne mal zu uns an die Donau ein und zahl Dir eine Session übers Wochenende. Danach kannst Du Schnur kaufen fahren.



Lol, du weißt ja garnicht wo ich fische; vom Ufer, 90% Steinpackung, die sehr weit ins Wasser hineinreicht. Ein Gewässer mit 4m Tidenhub und der entsprechenden Strömung und dann auch noch mit Gufi hart am Grund... Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß es an der Donau viel schlimmer aussieht. Ich reisse an so ziemlich jedem Angeltag irgendetwas ab, aber eben größtenteils am Vorfach.  Nebenbei finde ich es garnicht besonders toll, mit einer Schnurfüllung nur ein Jahr auszukommen, andere schaffen das mehrere Jahre damit zu fischen, allerdings wohl auch an anderen Gewässern.



christian36 schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du ein Problem damit mit einer 4000er Rolle gezielt auf Waller zu gehen? Robuste Rollen in der Größe die das ohne irgendwelche Probleme aushalten gibt es genug.



Aber eine größere Rolle hat doch einen größeren Spulendurchmesser, was mehr Wurfweite bringt. :q Scherz.

Du bist da sicher der Fachmann (ohne Sarkasmus) und ich glaube dir, daß du damit auskommst. Allerdings würde ich da trotz mangelnder Erfahrung mein Gerät anders abstimmen, so daß die Bremskraft etwas mehr zur verwendeten Schnur passt und ein größeres Getriebe hat einfach mehr Power, was sicher nicht schaden kann, wenn mal ein richtig Grosser einsteigt. Eine 4000er an einer >100g Rute kommt mir ein bißchen vor wie ne 2500er an der 80g-Hechtcombo. Geht sicherlich, aber ob das so optimal abgestimmt ist... #c


----------



## Anaconda1983 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Zu Anaconda brauch ich ja wohl nicht viel sagen...außer dass das mehr als armseelig ist...
> 
> Zwecks fischen sag ich nur eins...ich war schon als Bubi von 8 Jährchen über knapp 7 Jahre hinweg jede Woche mindestens 2-3 mal an angeln und nicht nur vor unserer Haustüre...was nicht heisst das ich mich auskenne vorallem nicht mit heutigem Gerät!
> Hab erst letztens bei meinem Onkel meine alte Angelausrüstung angeschaut und war buff wie schwer und globig die Ruten und vorallem Rollen damals waren,aber solche Späße wie hier wo man Tonnenweise Threads und Fragen von anderen Usern ausgräbt (schon das ist ne elends armseelige Nummer,da kommt der wahre Karakter zum Vorschein)kannst dir echt sparen das ist allerletzte SCHUBLADE,mehr sag ich dazu nicht,und wenn noch was ist kannst dich ja per PN melden.
> ...




hallo,

also sorry wenn du dich jetzt da so angegriffen fühlst...|uhoh: ist nur meine meinung, wie hier schon ein paar leute geschrieben haben du hast null ahnung,und versuchst dich hier durch die ganzen theards durch zulesen und willst dann so tun ob du ahnung hast!#q das ist echt traurig... du bist vielleicht ein ganz netter und ich habe auch nichts gegen dich oder so,einfach wenn man tipps abgibt dann von seiner eigenen erfahrung und nicht von einem was abgelesen oder gehört!:q

ich kenne mich selber ganz schlecht aus und gebe aber keine tipps sondern nimm welche gern an wie vom Sensitivfischer...aber dass musst du ja schon mit bekommen haben!

hoffe du verstehst es jetzt und bist nicht gleich so angepisst!!

grüße:q#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ist nur meine meinung, wie hier schon ein paar leute geschrieben haben du hast null ahnung,und versuchst dich hier durch die ganzen theards durch zulesen und willst dann so tun ob du ahnung hast!#q das ist echt traurig... du bist vielleicht ein ganz netter und ich habe auch nichts gegen dich oder so,einfach wenn man tipps abgibt dann von seiner eigenen erfahrung und nicht von einem was abgelesen oder gehört!:q



|good:

Das ist bestimmt gut gemeint, aber es hilft keinem wenn man solche Mutmaßungen aufstellt und andere dann aufgrund dieser Empfehlungen Geld ausgeben...


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

Meine Empfehlung:
Allroundspinnrute wie Balzer Allegra oder Natural Power oder Savage Gear Boner oder Bushwalker

Mit einer 4er Shimanogröße oder 3er Daiwagröße als Rolle und einer Geflochtenen Schnur mit einer Knotenbruchlast von 5-7 kg. Wie die hier schon genannte Power Pro.

Als Rolle: Daiwa Exeller, Balzer Metallica Hellfire, Shimano Nasci/Elf

Sollte als Einstiegsequippment absolut ausreichen.

Köder wurden bereits hinreichend genannt


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt gut gemeint, aber es hilft keinem wenn man solche Mutmaßungen aufstellt und andere dann aufgrund dieser Empfehlungen Geld ausgeben...


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*

@Anaconda 

Ne ne passt schon!

Ich hab mich vor bald 9 Seiten nur gewundert wieso hier so Riesen Rollen und Co empfohlen werden ohne ne Begründung,und christian siehts noch nichtmal ein und kommt ständig mit irgendwelchen Vergleichen die einfach gewaltig hinken....was sogar mir Anfänger aufgefallen ist und genau deshalb hats mit dem "Theater" auch erst angefangen!

Ich wollt am Anfang lediglich sagen das ne 3000er genauso ausreicht wie ne 4000er, und wenn man dann kommt das die Rute dadurch kopflastiger wird schon gar fast unhaltbar ist(das 4000er Modell wiegt 10g mehr ALSO BITTE,früher hat ne Combo 5x mal soviel gewoge und keiner hat gejammert)...... und man sagt man könne deswegen nicht so weit auswerfen und lauter so nen Käse, mit Schnurabrissen von 80m bzw ner halben Rolle pro Tag daherkommt und es bis jetzt nicht einsieht dann weiß ich auch nicht... so ist das ganze entstanden.

Ich hab mich entschuldigt ich machs auch gerne nochmal,*TUT MIR LEID wollt keinen angreifen auch wenns manchmal so rüberkommt,sieht vom geschriebenen meist 10x so schlimm aus wie es in Wirklichkeit ist* und ich weiß auch das ich bei manchen Themen lieber hätte ruhig sein sollen...... aber jetzt hört bitte mal wieder auf auf anderen rumzuhaken,damit mein ich alle und auch die die es immer noch nicht einsehen.....|supergri|director:#g...ich weiß das ist schön und macht gewaltig Spaß wenn man sein Wissen ausnutzen kann und Leute niedermachen,aber irgendwann sollt man auch mal wieder 3 Gänge zurückschalten den Kindergarten Knopf abschalten und zum eigentlichen wichtigen Thema kommen!

Damit ist keinem geholfen nur das OP immer noch weniger weiß was er jetzt kaufen soll...

So das war mein letzter Post zu diesem Thema,in diesem Sinne #g#g#g

@ Anaconda was spielst für Limits bzw schon um RM?


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> aber irgendwann sollt man auch mal wieder 3 Gänge zurückschalten den Kindergarten Knopf abschalten



mach das mal.


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuling braucht Hilfe !*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> mach das mal.




Grad dabei.....loool


----------

